# Atelco meldet Insolvenz an: Auch Hardwareversand.de betroffen



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Atelco meldet Insolvenz an: Auch Hardwareversand.de betroffen*

					Atelco hat beim Amtsgericht Arnsberg Insolvenz angemeldet. Das Verfahren wurde am Nachmittag des 23. Juli eingeleitet und folgerichtig ein Insolvenzverwalter eingesetzt. Neben Atelco selbst sind auch die Tochterunternehmen, darunter Hardwareversand.de, von der Zahlungsunfähigkeit betroffen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Atelco meldet Insolvenz an: Auch Hardwareversand.de betroffen*


----------



## xDeadmau5 (24. Juli 2015)

schade, hab immer gern bei hardwareversand bestellt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2015)

Ich bin mal gespannt was aus dem Unternehmen und deren Töchter wird, ich hoffe doch wenigstens das HWV einem erhalten bleibt


----------



## Lowmotion (24. Juli 2015)

xDeadmau5 schrieb:


> schade, hab immer gern bei hardwareversand bestellt



Und morgen steht in den News: hardwareversand war nicht betroffen, aber durch diese Newsmeldungen hat niemand mehr etwas gekauft und nun sind sie auch pleite.


----------



## Braineater (24. Juli 2015)

Hat sich über die letzten Wochen schon angedeutet, wenn man sich mit dem Service bei HWV auseinandersetzen musste. Zu dumm nur das die noch 700€ von meiner GTX 980 Ti Bestellung haben und die Karte es nie dort ins Lager geschafft hat...


----------



## 3dSchaltung (24. Juli 2015)

Lowmotion schrieb:


> Und morgen steht in den News: hardwareversand war nicht betroffen, aber durch diese Newsmeldungen hat niemand mehr etwas gekauft und nun sind sie auch pleite.



auf der anderen seite bedeutet insolvenzantrag nicht es läuft grad ganz miserabel, sondern es läuft grad gar nicht, jeder der noch geld in so eine unternehmung steckt weiß nicht ob es weg ist. da es die muttergesellschaft ist würde ich mal sagen das es dunkel aussieht denn warum sollte man mit der muttergesellschaft insolvenz anmelden wenn bei der tochter noch die millionen liegen. aber lass uns mal das beste hoffen.

das is mies echt mies.


----------



## WaldemarE (24. Juli 2015)

Naja bei den Preisen und dem miesen Service nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Juli 2015)

Braineater schrieb:


> Hat sich über die letzten Wochen schon angedeutet, wenn man sich mit dem Service bei HWV auseinandersetzen musste. Zu dumm nur das die noch 700€ von meiner GTX 980 Ti Bestellung haben und die Karte es nie dort ins Lager geschafft hat...



Bei mir das gleiche hoffe sehe das Geld irgendwie wieder, hab die Zotac AMP Extreme 980Ti bestellt über Paypal bei Atelco mal schauen was passiert...

Bei der Hotline wird man nach 5 Minuten Warteschleife rausgeworfen da man die maximale Dauer der Warteschlange erreicht hat...


----------



## Guckler (24. Juli 2015)

Ich warte noch auf eine erstattung von 240€, hoffentlich hilft da der abgeschlossene Käuferschutz von Trustedshops...


----------



## Braineater (24. Juli 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche hoffe sehe das Geld irgendwie wieder, hab die Zotac AMP Extreme 980Ti bestellt über Paypal bei Atelco mal schauen was passiert...
> 
> Bei der Hotline wird man nach 5 Minuten Warteschleife rausgeworfen da man die maximale Dauer der Warteschlange erreicht hat...



Das Problem hatte ich auch, ruf einfach über die Nummer hier an: Hardwareversand - 0180-Telefonbuch - Suche

Mit PayPal dürftest du aber eigentlich keine Probs haben. Einfach Fall aufmachen, Problem schildern und PP regelt das. Ich hab leider per Vorkasse bestellt, da ich mich auf HWV verlassen habe. Hatte in Vergangenheit schon sehr oft dort bestellt und nie Probs.


----------



## Boenedal (24. Juli 2015)

Bei mir sind fast 2000€ offen... jetzt weis ich auch warum das Geld für meinen Bildschirm seit 3 Wochen nicht rücküberwiesen wird...


----------



## trigger831 (24. Juli 2015)

Hatte auch schon öfter bei HWV bestellt, den Support fand ich allerdings nie berauschend; trotzdem finde ich es schade. Bei Atelco war die Auswahl der zur Verfügung stehenden Produkte meist sehr schlecht und die Mitarbeiter hatten weniger Ahnung von der Materie als ich (bin ja auch nicht grad DER Allwissenden).


----------



## ratmal86 (24. Juli 2015)

Hatte bei HWV anfang des Monats eine GK gekauft. Leider ist ein Lüfter defekt. Ging letzte Woche zurück. Gestern in meinen Details auf HWV mal nachgeschaut: Retoure wurde verbucht und eine Gutschrift erstattet. Also sind meine knapp 400€ auch weg!?!
Ich hatte vorher nie Probleme dort gehabt. Daher bei dieser Bestellung mal Vorkasse genutzt :/


----------



## NuVirus (24. Juli 2015)

Also bin bei der Hotline durch gekommen wurde angeblich storniert aber hatte vorher schon einen Fall aufgemacht bei Atelco angeblich läuft jetzt 3 Monate noch alles normal und die Rückerstattung soll kein Problem darstellen...

Bin mal gespannt was Paypal bzw. Atelco macht...

Hab bei Paypal per Mail nochmal explixit auf die Insolvenz hingewiesen.


----------



## Amigo (24. Juli 2015)

Echt miese... viel Glück an die Betroffenen und Mitarbeiter!


----------



## Kelemvor (24. Juli 2015)

Ich kenne den ein oder anderen ATELCO Laden noch aus den Anfängen. Wehmut? Nein, Verwunderung das es die immer noch gibt.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. Juli 2015)

da fragt man sich wieso
einer der besten Läden machen dicht, hatte nie Probleme bei hardwareversand und alteco.
Lieferung ist am schnellsten, garantie war auch recht flott.

ich dachte alternate wäre mit an board bei hardwareversand?


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Juli 2015)

interessant, der atelco hier in hamburg hat gerade erst seine ladenfläche verkleinert. mal sehen, ob ich da demnächst ein neues namensschild an der tür sehe und die geschäftsstelle in eigenregie weiter macht.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juli 2015)

Deswegen bei mir immer per Nachnahme


----------



## Jeretxxo (24. Juli 2015)

Wenn Hadwareversand.de davon betroffen wäre, fände ich es schade, der Support, der Preis und Verfügbarkeit war immer gut.

Um Atelco trauere ich aber kein bisschen, die Ladengeschäfte und Preise waren immer VIEL zu teuer, die Mitarbeiter hatten größtenteils weniger Ahnung als ne Scheibe Weißbrot, das Angebot in den meist VIEL zu großen Geschäftsräumen war immer sehr überschaubar, man fühlte sich immer wie in einem Räumungsverkauf so leer waren die Räumlichkeiten, die Serviceleistungen waren auch Arschteuer und Freundlichkeit haben die sich auch nicht grade auf die Fahne geschrieben.

Seit 2002 war ich immer mal wieder in verschiedenen Filialen von denen und das oben geschilderte traf auf so ziemlich jede Filiale zu.

Mein "Sparprogramm" sähe so aus:
Kleinere Geschäftsräume, die dem Angebot entsprechen und nicht übergroße Lagerhallen mit kaum etwas drin, eine Kasse statt fünf in einem Laden wovon eh nur eine offen ist.
 Geschultes oder wenigstens freundliches Personal, was nicht bei jeder Kleinigkeit direkt genervt klingt.
 Preisanpassung um Konkurenzfähig zu sein, insbesondere die Service Leistungen, kann ja nicht sein das der bloße Einbau eines Arbeitsspeichers zum Beispiel teurer ist als der Arbeitsspeicher selbst. (gut etwas übertrieben aber schon in die Richtung)
Aktuelle Hardware auch in den Geschäftsräumen, zum Teil stehen da Sachen rum die schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, meist muss der Spaß erst mit langer Wartezeit bestellt werden, da kann man auch gleich über das Internet bestellen, da brauch man nicht extra in dem Ladengeschäft reinschauen.


----------



## TheLukay (24. Juli 2015)

Schade. Konkorrenz belebt schließlich das Geschäft. Oder drückt die Preise


----------



## BxBender (24. Juli 2015)

Schade, habe in der Vergangenheit öfters bei Hardwareversand eingekauft, waren immer recht günstig und hatten oft auch das, was man alles an Krams kaufen wollte, ohne dabei auf mehrere Shops ausweichen zu müssen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Juli 2015)

Wenn wir Glück haben kauft Mindfactory hardwareversand auf.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (24. Juli 2015)

Wie schauts den eigentlich aus wenn so ein Händler(kette) insolvenz geht/anmeldet und man hat vor kurzem z.B.einen komplett PC erworben oder sowas ähnliches in der Art.Was aber mangelhaft oder fehlerhaft ist?
Zwecks reklamation bzw.Gewährleistung auf Ersatz zum Beispiel?Hat man anspruch auf volle Gewährleistung/Garantie oder sind die gegen sowas Versichert?Kann mich noch erinnern wo dahmals K&M(Elektroniks früher)Computer insolvenz anmeldete(die gibts noch).
War früher dauer Kunde bei denen bis sich irgendwann ihre Preispolitik geändert hatte und sich nicht mehr gelohnt hat direkt vor Ort zu kaufen,leider.


----------



## bofri (24. Juli 2015)

Schade...Atelco ist der einzig nennenswerte Hardware Laden in meiner Nähe.


----------



## Haiduc (24. Juli 2015)

Ich finde es gerade im Bezug zu Atelco schade!
Im Großraum Nürnberg/Fürth gibt es so gut wie keine Alternativen, da fällt mir gerade noch Arlt ein, das war es aber dann auch schon. Gerade in den letzten 2-3 Jahren, fragte ich mich öfters, wie sich dieses Unternehmen über Wasser halten kann - Keine Kunden im Ladengeschäft, die Verfügbarkeit aktueller Produkte, als auch Preisgestaltung waren doch eher mau. Trotzdem bedaure ich es sehr, da die Möglichkeit an Alternativen in Nürnberg/Fürth durch eine eventuelle Schließung des Ladengeschäftes doch sehr stark beschnitten werden. Ist wohl der Tribut, den wir durch den Handel im Internet zahlen müssen.


----------



## Rescorn (24. Juli 2015)

Ich persönliche finde des auch Schade , vielleicht haben sie ja noch glueck K&M Computer wurde Damals von BORA aufgekauft  , aber einige staedte haben sie dicht gemacht " Mainz/FFM ect ," 

Da Atelco hier in Wiesbaden Schierstein der einzige Laden ist wo ich sowas kaufen kann , muss ich wohl jetzt inne Stadt wie FFM fahren um kleinere Computerläden zu finden , da ich lieber im Handel als Online kaufe .


----------



## iknowit (24. Juli 2015)

bei der geringen marge und geringen nachfrage würde ich nicht mal 1€ als anleger locker machen.

die meisten benötigen heutzutage nicht mehr als ein smart phone samt MHL und das gibt es im vertrag mit mobilfunkanbieter XYZ.
größtenteils benötigen die leute auch keine daten-flatrate.
mal eben eine mail verschicken oder paar webseiten besuchen sind keine großartigen datenmengen.


----------



## Azzteredon (24. Juli 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wenn wir Glück haben kauft Mindfactory hardwareversand auf.



Wenns dann so läuft wie bei MF brauchst bei HWVersand auch nichtmehr bestellen 

Hardwareversand war mein absoluter Lieblingsshop. schnelle Lieferungen, günstige Preise, problemlose Garantieabwicklung. Gibt außer Caseking keinen Händler mit dem ich so gute Erfahrungen gemacht hab. Nur das CK halt etwas teurer ist


----------



## Cyrus10000 (24. Juli 2015)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Wie schauts den eigentlich aus wenn so ein Händler(kette) insolvenz geht/anmeldet und man hat vor kurzem z.B.einen komplett PC erworben oder sowas ähnliches in der Art.Was aber mangelhaft oder fehlerhaft ist?
> Zwecks reklamation bzw.Gewährleistung auf Ersatz zum Beispiel?Hat man anspruch auf volle Gewährleistung/Garantie oder sind die gegen sowas Versichert?Kann mich noch erinnern wo dahmals K&M(Elektroniks früher)Computer insolvenz anmeldete(die gibts noch).
> War früher dauer Kunde bei denen bis sich irgendwann ihre Preispolitik geändert hatte und sich nicht mehr gelohnt hat direkt vor Ort zu kaufen,leider.



Derjenige kann dann Pech haben. Wenn der Laden kein Geld hat kann er vielleicht auch das Personal nicht bezahlen und ohne Personal kann keiner den PC reparieren ganz einfach.

Falls jemand den Laden komplett kauft kann, muss aber nicht, die Garantie/Reparatur übernehmen.

Ich finde es wirklich schade ATelco hatte immer einen sehr netten Service, aber so wirklich viel fand ich dort nicht was mich zum kaufen animierte.


----------



## Cinnayum (24. Juli 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wenn wir Glück haben kauft Mindfactory hardwareversand auf.



Wenn sich die Hardwareverkäufe verringern, muss auch die Händlerlandschaft bereinigt werden. Sonst leiden am Ende alle Händler darunter.

Das war in den 90ern nicht anders. Da hießen die Ketten aber noch Vobis, Escom, Com-Tech und Gateway 2000.
Kennt die noch jemand  ?

Bei uns haben sie in den Bahr allerdings ein Bauhaus gepackt, also nichts aus der Pleite wegen Überangebotes von Baumarktketten gelernt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Juli 2015)

Gut, Atelco kann ich irgendwo verstehen, die hatten halt "normale" Preise, und die kann man sich heutzutage nur leisten als kleine Kette, wenn man wirklich herausragenden Service bietet um Kunden zu binden, und das ist fast nirgendwo mehr der Fall, darum gebe ich schon seit Jahren dem Online-Handel den Vorzug ...und was Hardwareversand betrifft: Immer der Billigste (nebst Mindfactory) sein zu wollen ist halt ein knallhartes Geschäft mit wenig Spielraum, ich meide diese Klitschen, die paar Euro mehr sind mir der Service bei Amazon & Co. durchaus wert.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2015)

Schade um Hardwareversand. Hab da gern bestellt und war bisher komplett zufrieden. So eine Nachricht hätte mich bei mindfactory weniger gestört. 
Was allerdings Atelco betrifft, ist das wirklich nicht verwunderlich. Die Läden haben quasi immer genau die Produkte gehabt, die man nicht wollte. Ausnahmen wäre Gehäuse. Da war man eigentlich gut aufgehoben.

Vobis?! Klar! Da hatten wir unseren ersten Flachbettscanner her und drei PCs.


----------



## Atma (24. Juli 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Das war in den 90ern nicht anders. Da hießen die Ketten aber noch Vobis, Escom, Com-Tech und Gateway 2000. Kennt die noch jemand  ?


Zumindest Vobis kenn ich noch, kann mich auch entsinnen einmal dort was gekauft zu haben. Generell kaufe ich Hardware aber online, nur wenn es dringend ist und ich nicht auf die Lieferung am nächsten Tag oder nach dem WE warten kann, kaufe ich Hardware im Ladenlokal.

@Topic: Um Hardwareversand ist es wirklich schade. Habe dort sehr oft bestellt und nie Probleme gehabt. Sei es Festplatten, Kühler, CPUs oder Mainboards - immer alles super und sogar mit SMS-Benachrichtigung, wenn die Ware versendet wurde. Hoffentlich findet sich eine Lösung


----------



## HenryChinaski (24. Juli 2015)

Ich war letztens in dem in Mühlheim-Kärlich, weil ich wegen einer mechanischen Tastatur mal probegriffeln wollte und mir dachte, die werden schon was da haben (kannte ich vorher nur vom Namen).
In dem Laden sah es aus wie im Ostblock zu seinen schlimmsten Zeiten. Auf "vielen" Artikeln war sogar eine Staubschicht, die allerdings immer noch nicht bezeichnened für das tatsächliche Alter war. Irgendwie roch es in dem Laden nach Tod. So sei es.

Hardwareversand, naja. Die hatten zwar ein ganz gutes Angebot, aber allzu sehr trauern muss man jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. Juli 2015)

Hab´ auch jahrelang bei Hardwareversand bestellt - nie Probleme mit Vorkasse und Lieferung gehabt

Wo kann ich jetzt Rechner konfigurieren und evtl. zusammenbauen lassen?
Preislich günstig und alles aus einer Hand? Zuverlässig und schnell?


----------



## Jbfem (24. Juli 2015)

Kenne noch gute allerdings nur per pn

800m ist eine Filiale von mir entfernt was sehr praktisch für wlp oder Lüfter Kauf in der Not war!

Das Personal allerdings hat 0 Plan was Fachwissen angeht! Ich fragte mal was der Unterschied zwischen 2 grakas waren und der Verkäufer " ati und NVIDIA " das war es auch schon !!!

Dazu bekam ich mit ,das ein Kunde betrogen wurde und ich ihn darauf hin aufmerksam  gemacht habe. Als Resultat wurde ich vom Filialleiter rausgeschmissen


----------



## uka (24. Juli 2015)

Oh Resteverkauf .. GTX 980 für 390€ und so .


----------



## Sumpfig (24. Juli 2015)

Mit Hardware ist halt nicht genug zu verdienen, dass sich ein Ladengeschäft, bzw. eine Ladenkette wirklich lohnt. 
Besonders  das Privatkundengeschäft ist ätzend und das ist ja die Hauptkundschaft  für Läden. Die wollen dann im Laden eine riesen Produktauswahl,  möglichst alles auch als Ausstellungsstück zum Anschauen und  Ausprobieren, erstklassige Beratung und super Service - aber niedrige  Preise. Da die Margen aber eh ein Witz sind, kann das nicht  funktionieren. Bei Caseking und Alternate z.B. funktioniert das, weil  riesen Onlineversand und nur ein Laden.



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Hab´ auch jahrelang bei Hardwareversand bestellt - nie Probleme mit Vorkasse und Lieferung gehabt
> 
> Wo kann ich jetzt Rechner konfigurieren und evtl. zusammenbauen lassen?
> Preislich günstig und alles aus einer Hand? Zuverlässig und schnell?



Hab letztens einen Ankermann PC über Amazon für einen Bekannten gekauft, der brauchte nix dolles. Hatte den ausgesucht, weil Markenkomponenten und guter Preis. Was angekommen ist, war auch ordentlich montiert und funktionierte problemlos. Die Komponenten einzeln gekauft wäre teurer geworden. Da es keine Probleme gab, kann ich natürlich nix über Service sagen.


----------



## Gast20150401 (24. Juli 2015)

Hardwareversandt? 

menno,da bestelle ich seit 2008 fast alles vom Pc....jetzt erst den Xeon...

Aslo,ich hoffe Hardwareversandt bleibt.....bislang war der wirklich immer in jeder Hinsicht korrekt


----------



## ratmal86 (24. Juli 2015)

Also kurz gesagt:
- überall ist HWV mittlerweile nicht mehr als Händler zu finden
- sämtliche Bewertungen sind nicht mehr aufrufbar
- viele Warten auf ihr Geld

Heißt das nun: Alle Endkunden, wo z.B. eine Gutschrift erfolgen soll, gehen leer aus? Damit meine ich einfach, dass durch die Insolvenz sämtliche Transaktionen eingefrohren sind ... ?


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juli 2015)

Genau zur richtigen Zeit  Habe mehrere Komponenten bei Hardwareversand bestellt und der RAM fehlt noch ist aber schon bezahlt worden mit Kreditkarte. Mal sehen ob ich mit dem Support reden kann das die mir den Betrag für den RAM auf mein Bankkkonto gutschreiben.


----------



## wobbes (24. Juli 2015)

Stellungnahme zur Insolvenz

...


----------



## Shona (24. Juli 2015)

Bestelle schon lange nicht mehr bei Hardwareversand....Einfach zu teuer und bei Garantiefall zicken die mitlerweile übel rum!
Zur Erklärung: Headset defekt in der Garantiezeit -> Hardwareversand Austauschformular ausgefüllt und mit dem Headset hingeschickt -> Headset war zu 100% verfügbar -> Hab nur das Geld zurückbekommen anstatt das Headset.
Nachgefragt und dann hieß es das es nicht möglich wäre das Headset zu tauchen und sie mir eben nur das Geld geben können...Erklärung warum der Austausch nicht geht gab es nicht...

Musste mir dann wo anders ein neues bestellen, das ganze hin und her dauerte 14 Tage + die Lieferzeit des neuen Headsets...

Seitdem ist bei mir Ende bei HWV und jetzt auch froh drüber.


----------



## hanfi104 (24. Juli 2015)

Ja Hardwareversand

Accelero X3 bestellt, 
erster war nur der Kühler drinne, 
zweiter war Kühler und die Halterung dabei.
Als ich dann gedroht hatte meine Bestellung zurück zu ziehen kam tatsächlich ein weitestgehen vollständiges(kleinigkeiten haben immer noch gefehlt) Päckchen an. Nachdem alles drin war, was ich brauchte behielt ich ihn.

Never ever again


----------



## smutjesmooth (24. Juli 2015)

Wer ist ATELCO ? Hab Ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## BikeRider (24. Juli 2015)

Atelco war mir nie sonderlich sympathisch. 
Als ich damals einen K6² 450 bei Atelco in Bremen kaufen wollte hieß es nur kurz: So was verkaufen wir hier nicht.
Da habe ich mir den Prozi woanders gekauft und mir gesagt: Nie wieder Atelco.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2015)

uka schrieb:


> Oh Resteverkauf .. GTX 980 für 390€ und so .


Bei der mittleren Zahl vertan? 
ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 günstig kaufen 
 
Deine 980 wirst du sicher nicht für 390€ sehen, warum auch?

Laut der Stellungsnahme sollten die Leute ihre Bestellungen noch bekommen. Hoffentlich ist das Geld nicht weg.


----------



## -Neo- (24. Juli 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wenn wir Glück haben kauft Mindfactory hardwareversand auf.



Und wo liegt der Vorteil für den Kunden wenn sich immer mehr als so schon alles auf Mindfactory stürzt?


----------



## Ananaskakao (24. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Laut der Stellungsnahme sollten die Leute ihre Bestellungen noch bekommen. Hoffentlich ist das Geld nicht weg.



Also bei Atelco scheint diese Aussage nicht zuzutreffen. 
Die haben wortlos meine Bestellung "storniert" (Jedenfalls ist sie nicht mehr unter Bestellungen zu finden), ignorieren seit einer Woche sämtliche Kommunikation, obwohl das Geld bei denen schon angekommen ist.
Hoffe darauf, dass die "Versicherung" von Trusted Shops da greifen wird, andernfalls habe ich eine Menge Geld vergeudet.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (25. Juli 2015)

Wundert mich nicht...bei den ganzen Preis-Such-Maschinen musste man ja fast immer ziemlich weit nach unten scrollen, bis dann irgendwann mal "Atelco" oder "K&M" auftauchen 

Das K&M oder Atelco höhere Preise verlangen _müssen _(weil eben die Mitarbeiter in deren Filialen ganz andere Personalkosten verursachen als bei "Online-only"-Versandhändlern) ist zwar betriebswirtschaftlich logisch, interessiert die meisten Endkunden nur leider nicht.

Den Mitarbeitern und den Betroffenen hier dennoch viel Glück...


----------



## uka (25. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Bei der mittleren Zahl vertan?
> ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 günstig kaufen
> 
> Deine 980 wirst du sicher nicht für 390€ sehen, warum auch?
> ...



Nö die 980 war nur 3 mal da - ist nun ganz raus (sind verkauft). War die Gigabyte 980 OC Windforce. Gibt auch SSD's da für 360€ (1TB) - meine bei HWV und Atelco.


----------



## homer2123 (25. Juli 2015)

Oh man ich wollte vor 3 Wochen die GTX 980 ti von palit bestellen und hab natürlich mit Vorkasse gezahlt.

Jetzt steh ich da die ware wurde nicht versendet und storniert .

War natürlich auch kein kleiner Betrag :/


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2015)

homer2123 schrieb:


> Oh man ich wollte vor 3 Wochen die GTX 980 ti von palit bestellen und hab natürlich mit Vorkasse gezahlt.
> 
> Jetzt steh ich da die ware wurde nicht versendet und storniert .
> 
> War natürlich auch kein kleiner Betrag :/



Beschwer dich beim Kundendienst das sie dir das Geld auf dein Konto überweisen sollen, entweder Geld zurück oder der Artikel wird gelifert!


----------



## homer2123 (25. Juli 2015)

Hab schon mehrmals angerufen und die behaupten immer nur es wurde an die Buchhaltung weitergeleitet.

Mails beantworten die unter einer Woche überhaupt nicht


----------



## BreakinB (25. Juli 2015)

Schade drum! Ein großer Hardware-Händler vor Ort ist einfach Gold wert. Seit ich in der Nähe von Alternate wohne, habe ich das erst richtig zu schätzen gelernt. Keine Diskussionen am Telefon, keine Retoure-Pakete, kein Zwangs-Zuhausesein am Anlieferungstag. Hoffen wir mal, dass es nicht noch mehr dieser Läden trifft.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (25. Juli 2015)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Ich kenne den ein oder anderen ATELCO Laden noch aus den Anfängen. Wehmut? Nein, Verwunderung das es die immer noch gibt.



Ich kenen die auch seit 20+ jahren.
Mein erster PC  mit 60 Mhz war von denen....war ggf. der Grund warum ich die Dinger danach lieber selber zusammen gebaut hatte.
Aber nach der ganzen Pleite Welle (Vobis, Escom, usw.)  dachte ich müsste es klappen; nicht weil die besser/günstiger wurden sondern durch das fehlen von Konkurenz.


----------



## gecan (25. Juli 2015)

tja so ist das wenn man zu viel geizen will, und kein nachname bestellt.

ich bestelle aus solchen gründen immer als nachname, und dabei ist es mir egal wie gut der shop ist, und wie man immer wieder sieht pasiert sowas ruck zuck, wie damals  mit   n#rsk-it zb usw !

aber ja schade   mit hardwareversand, da habe ich oft gerne eingekauft, wie vor kurzem den LG 27MU67-B bestellt, seit 5 wochen noch nicht lieferbar, zum glück wie immer als nachname.

ich hätte aber mehr der firma arlt  zugetraut als hardwareversand, der  shop mit den preisen+hardwareauswahl und support ist eine totale katastrophe  von arlt


----------



## homer2123 (25. Juli 2015)

Ja sicher hatt das was mit Geiz zu tun wenn man in Vorkasse bei einem seriösen Händler geht .

Hatt halt nicht jeder so viel Geld zu Hause rumliegen oder fährt gerne mit so einem Betrag durch die Gegend


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2015)

Hardwareversand hat bei mir immer rasch erstattet, geliefert und war am Telefon sehr nett. Kurzum, ich hab dort immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht und gern bestellt. Letzte Bestellung war vor knapp 14 Tagen. Viel Kleinkram und zwei SSD von denen ich eine unbenutzt zurückgeschickt hab weil ein Kollege sie doch nicht wollte. Geld hab ich auf dem Konto zurück. War alles in Vorkasse.


----------



## padme (25. Juli 2015)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Geschultes oder wenigstens freundliches Personal, was nicht bei jeder Kleinigkeit direkt genervt klingt.



Ich befürchte das ist schwer zu finden, 6 Tage Woche, täglich von ca, 10-19 Uhr, und das ganze dann völlig unterbezahlt.


----------



## actionking (25. Juli 2015)

Wenn das bei HW Versand öfter so toll klappte wie bei meiner Bestellung eines Pc's dann ist das nicht verwunderlich.... Bestellt, Pc kommt, PC schlecht zusammengebaut, reklamiert. Die letzten beiden Punkte 3 mal. Gott weiss wie oft mit dem Support telefoniert. Dann per Anwalt Geld zurück gefordert. Weil irgendwann wurde es mir dann zu blöd.


----------



## pizzazz (25. Juli 2015)

atelco - hm, mein erster PC nach der ST-ära kam von da, ein pentium 75 in grauem tower.
eine woche später bin ich bei electro conrad vorbei, hab mir ein 12V peltier-element geholt und es mit 5V zwischen der cpu und dem kühlkörper montiert, von da ab hatte ich nen pentium 75 @ 100


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (25. Juli 2015)

Braineater schrieb:


> Hat sich über die letzten Wochen schon angedeutet, wenn man sich mit dem Service bei HWV auseinandersetzen musste. Zu dumm nur das die noch 700€ von meiner GTX 980 Ti Bestellung haben und die Karte es nie dort ins Lager geschafft hat...




So verhält es sich auch leider auch mit den 769€ für meine Zotac GTX 980Ti AMP Extreme Edition 


Edit:


Hatte eben angerufen und die Info war nur das man automatisch auf die Liste der Gläubiger kommt. Das Geld ist wohl futsch und das nervt schon ein wenig.


----------



## yojinboFFX (25. Juli 2015)

Hi!
Meine Firma ist letzten Dezember pleite gegangen.Ab dem ersten Tag der Insolvenz war nur noch der Insolvenzverwalter berechtigt,ausstehende Zahlungen anzuordnen.
Unsere Kunden(zb. VW)rannten Uns ab da die Bude ein,um Ihre Aufträge zu retten.
Ps.Nach einem  Jahr Insolvenz fast ohne Urlaub und mit Lohnkürzungen >Pleite-und die Firma schuldet mir noch immer ca.2000 Euro .
Mein Mitleid an die Belegschaft von Hardwareversand und Atelco!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## yingtao (25. Juli 2015)

ratmal86 schrieb:


> Also kurz gesagt:
> - überall ist HWV mittlerweile nicht mehr als Händler zu finden
> - sämtliche Bewertungen sind nicht mehr aufrufbar
> - viele Warten auf ihr Geld
> ...



Bei einer Insolvenz geht die komplette Verantwortung an den Insolvenzverwalter der dann prüfte welche Möglichkeiten es noch gibt. Entweder wird das Geld was noch da ist für eine Umstrukturierung genutzt und die Gläubiger nach und nach ausgezahlt (wie z.B. aktuell bei AMD der Fall wo das Inzolvenzverfahren Anfang 2016 abgeschlossen sein soll) oder der Insolvenzverwalter sieht keine Möglichkeit das Unternehmen zu retten und alles wird verkauft was möglich ist und die Gläubiger in Abhängigkeit der Schuldenlast ausgezahlt (wie z.B. bei glaube Schlecker der Fall Kunden gar nichts mehr bekommen haben). Die normalen Kunden mit nur wenigen hundert bis vielleicht einstellige Tausenderbeträge gehen dann wahrscheinlich leer aus.

Es kann sein das der Mutterkonzern und einige der profitablen Töchter gerettet werden, andere Töchter aber komplett aufgelöst werden und Kunden der Töchter leer ausgehen. Das beste wäre wenn herauskommt das man mit kleineren Umstrukturierungsmaßnahmen das Unternehmen noch retten kann. Z.B. die Verwaltung entschlacken, kleine Filialen schließen und größere Filialen etwas verkleinern usw.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (25. Juli 2015)

Sehr schlimm für die Mitarbeiter die ihren Job verlieren .____. 
Echt schlimm was zur Zeit passiert.


----------



## Spinal (25. Juli 2015)

Ich finde es schade. Nicht das Atelco besonders toll war, aber ich habe dort schon meine 1 MB Speichererweiterung für meinen 286er geholt. Auch später habe ich immer wieder mal dort was geholt, später aber nur Kleinigkeiten wie Mauspad, Maus, Tastatur usw.
Aber ich mochte den Laden, gerade in Zeiten bevor man alles über das Internet bestellen konnte, war es schön dort stöbern zu gehen. Allerdings scheinen reine Computerläden Auslaufmodelle zu sein, besonders in Supermarktgröße. Der K&M war damals bei uns ein winzig kleiner Laden der eigentlich nur einen kleinen Raum und eine Theke hatte. Dahinter dann die gelagerten Sachen. Der Atelco war eher ein kleiner Baumarkt (von Größe, Angebot und Atmosphäre).
Nunja, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der Hardwareversand "sterben" wird, denn dort haben ja doch sehr viele Leute gekauft und der Name ist auch allen bekannt. Natrülich muss der Ruf aber auch das Insolvenzverfahren überleben :/

Ich wünsche der Belegschaft und den Kunden mit ausstehenden Beträgen alles Gute.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Madfurion (25. Juli 2015)

Sehr schade, vor allem da es sowhol Atelco als auch die Tochter HWV trifft. Aus der Stellungsnahme ist zwar viel Optimusmis zu lesen das es weitergehen kann aber das wäre mir zu riskant. 

Falls sich wirklich ein Investor findet und die Geschäftsstruktur angepasst und das Ladengeschäfft entschlackt wird kann sich ja auch alles zum Guten wenden.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (25. Juli 2015)

bei atelco habe ich nie etwas gekauft und um hardwareversand trauer ich keine sekunde 
das war ein unfreundlicher und aroganter laden



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Deswegen bei mir immer per Nachnahme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so mache ich das auch immer, geld gegen ware :}


----------



## BikeRider (25. Juli 2015)

Ich würde gern in Läden wie K&M Atelco (waren mir früher nicht sympathisch) und Co kaufen, wenn es diese Läden
in erreichbaren Entfernungen geben würde.
Als ich noch in Bremen wohnte, habe ich regelmäßig bei K&M gekauft; auch wenn es mal ein paar DM (jetzt €uro)
mehr gekostet hat.
Jetzt wohne ich hoch im Norden Deutschlands und da gibts leider keine PC-Hardware-Geschäfte.
Bei den Geiz ist geil oder es lebe billig-Läden kaufe ich aus Prinzip nicht.
Da kaufe ich dann lieber gleich im Internet bei Alternate, Mindfaktory, Amazone und Co.


----------



## Pudwerx (25. Juli 2015)

Ich habe zwei mal schlechte Erfahrung mit Hardwareversand gemacht, daher a) wundert es mich nicht, dass irgendwann die Kunden wegbleiben und b) es ist auch nicht Schade drum.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juli 2015)

Ich finde das Gejammere beeindruckend, insbesondere wenn sich einige über die Preise und über den schlechten Support beschweren. 

Leute, kapiert endlich, dass ihr selbst die Qualität und den Support steuert. Wenn ihr immer nur das billigste Angebot kauft, das Rückgaberecht bis zum geht nicht mehr ausnutzt und die Gewährleistung über die legitimen Grenzen ausnutzt (und dann auch noch darüber aufregt, wenn der Händler nicht mitspielt), dann braucht sich niemand wundern, dass das nicht funktioniert. 

Die Händler machen ihren Job nicht, um Euch Euer Leben so schön und praktisch wie möglich zu gestalten, sondern sie wollen Geld verdienen, damit sie ihr eigenes Leben finanzieren können. Und nur wenn man sich gegenseitig fair und angemessen behandelt, können sowohl Händler als auch Kunde das für sich auch verwirklichen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich guten Service will, dann bezahl ich gerne etwas mehr. Hab schon für Geräte im Preisvergleich 50 Euro mehr bezahlt, um im Falle eines Defekts einen aufgeschlossenen und kulanten Ansprechpartner zu haben. Amazon Deutschland und Alternate geht es trotz meist höherer Preise gut wie nie.  Also da hat Hardwareversand.de wohl etwas falsch gemacht, wenn trotz des hohen Bekanntheitsgrads die Insolvenz droht.


----------



## Thallassa (25. Juli 2015)

Ob die BORA-Gruppe wieder zuschlägt?


----------



## kraehe123 (25. Juli 2015)

: Atelco .... schlechter  Service, unhöflich  was will man mehr ? da ziehe ich mir Alternate aber 1000 mal vor die sind ein Fach top


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2015)

Ist ja nicht nur Alelco sondern auch Hardwareversand betroffen.


----------



## Shona (25. Juli 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich finde das Gejammere beeindruckend, insbesondere wenn sich einige über die Preise und über den schlechten Support beschweren.
> 
> Leute, kapiert endlich, dass ihr selbst die Qualität und den Support steuert. Wenn ihr immer nur das billigste Angebot kauft, das Rückgaberecht bis zum geht nicht mehr ausnutzt und die Gewährleistung über die legitimen Grenzen ausnutzt (und dann auch noch darüber aufregt, wenn der Händler nicht mitspielt), dann braucht sich niemand wundern, dass das nicht funktioniert.


Ich weiss ja nicht ob du überhaupt weisst wie lange die Gewährleistung gesetzlich greift, aber nach 6 Monaten hast du es als Kunde da so oder so sehr schwer diese irgendwie zu nutzen....
Rückgaberecht gibt es seit dem 13. Juni 2014 nicht mehr das ist seit dem gibt es nur noch das Widerrufsrecht und steht einem 14-Tage zu! Somit ist das kein Ausnutzen sondern sein guten Recht!

Ansonsten bleibt noch die Garantie und die ist nicht gesetzlich verankert sondern freiwillig und vom Hersteller des Gerätes abhängig!
Wenn der Händler, wie Hardwareversand, hier einen Austausch oder sogar ein anderes Gerät mit Zuzahlung verspricht und man eines der beiden auswählt dann sollte der Hänlder auch einen nicht verarschen und statt dessen das Geld, nach 14 Tagen warten, zurücküberweist. Damit hat man a) 14 Tagen auf das Gerät gewartet, b) muss nun einen anderen Händler suchen und c) muss vielleicht sogar mehr dafür zahlen und das obwohl man in der Garantiezeit war!



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht nur Alelco sondern auch Hardwareversand betroffen.


Da gibt es beim Support keine Unterschiede


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht ob du überhaupt weisst wie lange die Gewährleistung gesetzlich greift, aber nach 6 Monaten hast du es als Kunde da so oder so sehr schwer diese irgendwie zu nutzen....
> Rückgaberecht gibt es seit dem 13. Juni 2014 nicht mehr das ist seit dem gibt es nur noch das Widerrufsrecht und steht einem 14-Tage zu! Somit ist das kein Ausnutzen sondern sein guten Recht!



Auch lustig, wie man immer erst mal dem anderen Ahnungslosigkeit unterstellt... Tipp: es ist eigentlich erst mal grundsätzlich besser davon auszugehen, dass das Gegenüber nicht schlechter Bescheid weiß, als man selbst. 

Ich meinte auch nicht, dass man die Zeit bei einem Gewährleistungsfall überzieht sondern dass der Mangel tatsächlich eben nicht bereits beim "Gefahrübergang im Keim angelegt war". Sprich: Man hat den Schaden selbst verursacht und möchte ihn gern als Gewährleistung abwickeln, um die eigene Dummheit vom Händler bezahlen zu lassen.


----------



## Shona (25. Juli 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Auch lustig, wie man immer erst mal dem anderen Ahnungslosigkeit unterstellt... Tipp: es ist eigentlich erst mal grundsätzlich besser davon auszugehen, dass das Gegenüber nicht schlechter Bescheid weiß, als man selbst.
> 
> Ich meinte auch nicht, dass man die Zeit bei einem Gewährleistungsfall überzieht sondern dass der Mangel tatsächlich eben nicht bereits beim "Gefahrübergang im Keim angelegt war". Sprich: Man hat den Schaden selbst verursacht und möchte ihn gern als Gewährleistung abwickeln, um die eigene Dummheit vom Händler bezahlen zu lassen.



Und wieso schreibst du das dann nicht? 
Keiner hier kann in deinen Kopf schauen wenn du einfach nur stumpf etwas schreibst das nach Ahnungslosigkeit schreit...


----------



## Freck (25. Juli 2015)

Nice, am 17.07 eine Bestellung vom 02.06 storniert und noch immer nicht meine 775€ zurück bekommen. Mal gespannt wann und ob das passiert.


----------



## Imperat0r (25. Juli 2015)

Mich persönlich würde es nicht wundern, wenn HWV davon auch stark betroffen ist.
Hab dem Laden 2 x eine Chance gegeben und es war wirklich das letzte.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Und wieso schreibst du das dann nicht?
> Keiner hier kann in deinen Kopf schauen wenn du einfach nur stumpf etwas schreibst das nach Ahnungslosigkeit schreit...



Ich habe genau das geschrieben, was ich meinte. Eventuell hast Du es nur falsch gelesen oder etwas hineininterpretiert, was Du lesen wolltest, dort aber gar nicht steht.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Und wieso schreibst du das dann nicht?
> Keiner hier kann in deinen Kopf schauen wenn du einfach nur stumpf etwas schreibst das nach Ahnungslosigkeit schreit...


Hat er doch! Woher soll er denn wissen, dass du nichts raffst? Beim nächsten mal einfach einen Moment Zeit nehmen und nochmal lesen, bevor du so antwortest.

Das was er da schreibt ist leider täglich hier im Forum herauszulesen. Exakt damit hat sich mibdfactory ja profiliert. Also damit, dass sie das einfach mitgemacht haben. Dafür haben sie aber auch wie kein anderer einfach die zurück bekommenen Karten wieder weiter verschickt. Solche, wo Spulenfiepen, Lüftergeräusche, oder sonstige, nicht jedem ersichtliche Probleme eine gute Chance aufweisen, nicht noch einmal reklamiert zu werden.
Also da war mir persönlich Hardwareversand lieber.


----------



## BikeRider (25. Juli 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich finde das Gejammere beeindruckend, insbesondere wenn sich einige über die Preise und über den schlechten Support beschweren.
> 
> Leute, kapiert endlich, dass ihr selbst die Qualität und den Support steuert. Wenn ihr immer nur das billigste Angebot kauft, das Rückgaberecht bis zum geht nicht mehr ausnutzt und die Gewährleistung über die legitimen Grenzen ausnutzt (und dann auch noch darüber aufregt, wenn der Händler nicht mitspielt), dann braucht sich niemand wundern, dass das nicht funktioniert.



Ich habe jahrelang bei K&M in Bremen gekauft, obwohl der mehr als andere gekostet hat.
Geholfen hats nicht.
K&M hats trotzdem mitgerissen.


----------



## Shona (25. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hat er doch! Woher soll er denn wissen, dass du nichts raffst? Beim nächsten mal einfach einen Moment Zeit nehmen und nochmal lesen, bevor du so antwortest.
> 
> Das was er da schreibt ist leider täglich hier im Forum herauszulesen. Exakt damit hat sich mibdfactory ja profiliert. Also damit, dass sie das einfach mitgemacht haben. Dafür haben sie aber auch wie kein anderer einfach die zurück bekommenen Karten wieder weiter verschickt. Solche, wo Spulenfiepen, Lüftergeräusche, oder sonstige, nicht jedem ersichtliche Probleme eine gute Chance aufweisen, nicht noch einmal reklamiert zu werden.
> Also da war mir persönlich Hardwareversand lieber.


Kann es 50x lesen ich sehe da zu "Man hat den Schaden selbst verursacht und möchte ihn gern als  Gewährleistung abwickeln" keinen Zusammenhang zu seinem voherigen "und die  Gewährleistung über die legitimen Grenzen ausnutzt".
Den selbst wenn er es selbst verursacht hat solange es in die Garantiezeit fällt und von der Garantie abgedeckt ist  greift die Gewährleitsung so oder so nicht und er kann es legal umtauchen....
Die Gewährleistung greift erst dann wenn die Garantie aufhört und ich kenne jetzt keinen Hersteller der weniger als 6 Monate bzw. weniger als 1 Jahr Garantie gibt.


Zum Thema Eigenverschulden:

Wenn ein Headset ein Kabelbruch hat ist das z. B. ein Gewährleistungs- sowie Garantiefall und den kann ich selbst verursachen, den zu 99% entsteht dieser durch Eigenverschulden!
Dazu muss man nur das Headset vergessen, aufstehen und weglaufen, schon überdehnst du Ruckartig das Kabel und es kann zum Kabelbruch kommen.

Spulenfiepen, Lüftergeräusche, oder sonstiges sind ebenfalls Gewährleistungs- sowie Garantiefälle und somit legitim und kein Eigenverschulden.
Ansonsten würde ich mal gerne wissen wie man mit Eigenverschulden eine Spule zum fiepen bringt? In meiner ganzen Laufbahn als EGS hab ich sowas noch nicht geschafft und kenne solche Fälle auch nicht.
Wenn dann hat das Bauteil selbst schon einen Schaden, was meist bei billigen Teilen der Fall ist. Teilweise werden auch Spulen verwendet die gar nicht dafür geeignet sind und somit die Spule nicht richtig belastet wird, was nunmal auch die Spulen zum Schwingen bringt und somit das typische "fiepen" zustande kommt.


----------



## hellm (25. Juli 2015)

Super, die üblichen kleinen, stupiden Streitereien, Leute die noch nicht geleistete Rückzahlungen beklagen, und dann wollen uns noch ein paar wissen lassen wie schlecht ihre Erfahrungen doch wahren.

Offenbar ist es unrentabel Fillialen zu betreiben, die Logistik, die Mitarbeiter.. und fürs Shopping auch eher ungeeignet, das geht im Netz um vieles besser. Die Möglichkeit sich etwas in die Filliale senden zu lassen, mit echten Menschen kommunizieren zu können, und trotzdem die 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht (Geld gabs an der Kasse), das alles war gar nicht so schlecht. Aber offenbar nicht bezahlbar, auch nicht wenn man selbst nebenbei so einen billig-online-discount betreibt.

Ich hoffe es läuft wie einst bei K&M, und nur unrentable Fillialen werden geschlossen, dann würde für mich auch wieder alles beim alten bleiben. Scheint sowieso ne gute Idee, etwas das Verluste produziert einzustellen.


----------



## VeriteGolem (25. Juli 2015)

Es ist offensichtlich wirklich so das die Deutschen die Gesetzeslage nicht kennen und immer noch meinen "Mein Euro ist viel wert, der Kunde ist König".

Garantie: Ein vom Hersteller eingeräumtes Zusatzangebot. Er kann Konditionen, Laufzeit etc alles selbst fest legen, er muss aber auch gar keine Garantie geben. Es macht aber jeder, da es sich gut anhört. Man muss aber bei jedem Produkt einzeln die Garantiebestimmungen nachlesen. Bei günstigen Elektrogeräten sind die oft so eng formuliert, das man quasi nie Anspruch hat, da der Service sich immer auf irgendwas berufen kann. Gutes Beispiel: Spülmaschine kaputt. Service sagt: "Sorry aber sie haben das Geschirr vorher nicht komplett gespült, bevor sie es in die Spülmaschine gegeben haben, man hat Fettreste in der Spülmaschine gefunden"....wenn man sie dann anguckt als wären sie bescheuert, lächeln sie einfach nur und verweisen auf die Garantiebestimmungen wo steht "Vor und nach jedem Waschgang die Maschine ohne Geschirr mit Spülmaschinenpfleger von Marketingpartner XY verwenden. Anderweitig kann ein Garantieanspruch nicht gewährleistet werden. Unsachgemäße Verwendung (was auch immer das heißt, wird nie genau definiert), falsche Aufstellung (man denkt "ok ich werd sie schon ned kopfüber an die Wand hängen." Kommt der Techniker reichts schon das sie bei starken Ruckeln leicht kippelt) führen ebenfalls zum Garantieverlust"

Garantie ist ein Marketingargument, eine Maßnahme um mit Versicherungen abzuzocken (Garantieverlängerung) und Kundendaten zu sammeln die man weiterverkaufen kann.

Gesetzliche Gewährleistung: Ein im Gesetz verankertes System. Wird sie im Kaufvertrag nicht explizit ausgeschlossen, und selbst das ist anfechtbar gilt sie je nach Branche 1-2 Jahre. Es liegt aber die Beweispflicht vor. In der ersten Hälfte der Zeit muss der Hersteller beweisen das er keine Schuld hat, in der zweiten Hälfte man selber (was NIE funktioniert). Es muss bewiesen werden das der Fehler schon während der Auslieferung vorlag, also die Firma Schuld ist, dann hat man Anspruch auf Nachbesserung, Preisminderung oder Rückerstattung\Umtausch. Verschleißteile, und das sind meistens alle Teile eines Geräts per Deklaration sind ausgeschlossen. Die Gesetzeslage ist schwammig, bei schwierigen Fällen müsste man klagen, was sich oft nicht rentiert. Eine Rechtsschutzversicherung wirkt hier aber Wunder. Die Gewährleistung gilt auch bei Gebrauchtkäufen solange eine der Parteien als gewerblich eingestuft wird (Autohändler Gebrauchtkauf). Beim Verkauf von Privat zu Privat kann sie ausgeschlossen werden, allerdings entbindet dies nicht von Betrugsvorwürfen (Straftat. Gewährleistung ist nur Ordnungswidrigkeit). Verkauft man über eine gewerbliche Plattform wie Ebay, Amazon, Rebuy, Shpock etc. muss man Gewährleistung geben. Der Artikel muss der Beschreibung entsprechen. Ansonsten hat der Käufer die üblichen Ansprüche.

14 Tage Rückgaberecht: Gilt nur bei Onlinekäufen. Mit Ausnahmen (Unterwäsche zb). Kaufe ich beim Einzel oder Großhandel wie Media Markt ist ein Umtauschrecht auf Kulanzbasis Usus. Ist der Artikel kaputt, habe ich eigentlich Anspruch drauf. auch im Einzelhandel, muss es aber wieder beweisen ("Sie haben die Packung schon geöffnet sorry, können wir nicht zurücknehmen"...."wie sollte ich sonst feststellen ob die Kopfhörer funktionieren?"). Immer mit dem Geschäftsführer verhandeln. Hilfreich sind Unboxing Videos die man mit dem Handy easy selbst drehen kann. Einer der Hauptgründe warum Onlinehandel boomt....der Einzelhandel pennt hier massiv, da er immer noch Verhalten wie 1990 an den Tag legt, aka das Geschäft hat immer Recht, gehn sie doch woanders hin wenns ihnen nicht passt. Ich kaufe gerne beim Händler des Vertrauens. Eine gute Beratung und persönlicher Kontakt ist mir wichtig. Das gilt nicht für Media Markt\Saturn etc., schlechte Auswahl, überzogene Preise und planlose Belegschaft rechtfertigen keinen Einkauf dort.
Fernseher kauf ich nur auf Amazon, das funktioniert selbst nach 2 Jahren noch tippi toppi wenn er Schrott ist. Anruf: "TV kaputt" Antwort: "*click click* Ein Neuer ist unterwegs. Könnten sie den alten selbst entsorgen oder sollen wir wen schicken?"


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juli 2015)

hellm schrieb:


> Offenbar ist es unrentabel Fillialen zu betreiben, die Logistik, die Mitarbeiter.. und fürs Shopping auch eher ungeeignet, das geht im Netz um vieles besser. Die Möglichkeit sich etwas in die Filliale senden zu lassen, mit echten Menschen kommunizieren zu können, und trotzdem die 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht (Geld gabs an der Kasse), das alles war gar nicht so schlecht. Aber offenbar nicht bezahlbar, auch nicht wenn man selbst nebenbei so einen billig-online-discount betreibt.
> 
> Ich hoffe es läuft wie einst bei K&M, und nur unrentable Fillialen werden geschlossen, dann würde für mich auch wieder alles beim alten bleiben. Scheint sowieso ne gute Idee, etwas das Verluste produziert einzustellen.



Es ist dann nicht bezahlbar wenn man es nicht schaft die Kunden von sich zu überzeugen und das hat Atelco offensichtlich nicht geschaft. Ich weiß nicht wie es in allen anderen Filialen war, aber die Filiale hier in Berlin war zum Beispiel eine Katastrophe, kaum was im Laden vorrätig, teils lange Wartezeiten wen man was bestellt hat und es dann, ohwohl dort vorrätig, vom Zentrallager zur Filiale geliefert werden musste (einmal 2 Wochen gewartet), äußerst unfreundliche Mitarbeiter, wenig Fachkompetenz, schlechte Beratung, miserable RMA.

Einmal zum Beispiel als das Display von meiner Logitech G19 nach 3 Monaten, wegen eines Wackelkontakts, dauernd flackerte zur RMA gegeben, 2 Wochen später Mitteilung bekommen das es nur das Geld zurück gibt. Im Laden dann den Mitarbeiter drauf angesprochen das ich aber eine Ersatztastatur haben wolle und nicht das Geld weil ich da für eine neue Tastaur draufzahlen müsse hat man sich versucht rauszureden das die Logitech G19 nicht mehr produziert werde und man daher keinen Ersatz bekomme, was natürlich eine Lüge / Ausrede des Mitarbeiters war (extra nochmal bei Logitech am Tag zuvor beim Support nachgefragt). Ich verstehe bis heute nicht warum Atelco nicht in der Lage war eine Ersatztatatur auszuhändigen. Für mich bedeutete das jedenfalls das ich die inzwischen deutlich gestiegene Preisdiferenz für eine neue G19 bezahlen musste und so dann 150 Euro für eine neue G19 hinlegen durfte, 30 Euro mehr, darüber war ich, sicher verständlich, zimlich sauer. Hab dem Mitarbeiter auch direkt seiner Lüge entlarvt worauf er pampig wurde und antwortete ich könne das Geld nehmen, oder es sein lassen, aber eine Ersatztastatur gäbe es nicht.
Hab dem Mitarbeiter darauf dann klar gesagt das es in dem Fall für mich mit Atelco gewesen sei und sie mich als Kunden künftig verloren haben, war dem völlig Latte, trotz nur wenige Monate zuvor schon gekauften Prozessor, Mainboard, RAM, Grafikkarte und 5.1 Soundsystem im Wert von rund 800 Euro. Hab das dann auch konsequent umgesetzt und nie wieder dort gekauft.

Wen die so öfter und in mehr Filialen aufgetreten sind und ihre Kunden die Geld dort gelassen haben vergrault haben wundert es mich echt nicht das sie auf der Strecke geblieben sind.
Das einzige was für den Laden gesprochen hat waren die teils wirklich günstige Preise Zotac GTX 260-216 für 180€ gekauft gehabt - Konkurenz ca. 200€ , einen Core 2 Quad 9550 für 180€ - Konkurenz ca. 210€ bekommen, Logitech G19 für 120€ - Konkurenz ca. 135€.
Das allein reicht aber, grade bei Ladengeschäften, nicht um den Kunden zu halten wen man im nahezu kompletten Rest gnadelos versagt.


----------



## Spinal (25. Juli 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wenn ich guten Service will, dann bezahl ich gerne etwas mehr. Hab schon für Geräte im Preisvergleich 50 Euro mehr bezahlt, um im Falle eines Defekts einen aufgeschlossenen und kulanten Ansprechpartner zu haben. Amazon Deutschland und Alternate geht es trotz meist höherer Preise gut wie nie.  Also da hat Hardwareversand.de wohl etwas falsch gemacht, wenn trotz des hohen Bekanntheitsgrads die Insolvenz droht.



Meiner Erfahrung nach hat das aber in der Regel nichts mit dem Preis zu tun. Und das ist in meinen Augen auch das Problem. Ich habe sowohl im Einzel- als auch Onlinehandel sehr gute und sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht völlig unabhängig vom Preis.
Ich gebe dir aber recht, wenn ich allerdings von einem Shop weiß, dass er guten Service bietet, bin ich auch bereit dort zu kaufen, auch wenn es mehr kostet. Nur muss sich der Mehrbetrag in Grenzen halten, deine 50 Euro finde ich okay, aber es gibt ja durchaus Händler die mehrere hundert Euro mehr verlangen als die Konkurrenz, welche Beratung und welcher Service (den man ja auch nur im Problemfall in Anspruch nimmt) ist das bitte Wert?

bye
Spinal


----------



## Atma (25. Juli 2015)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Sehr schlimm für die Mitarbeiter die ihren Job verlieren .____.
> Echt schlimm was zur Zeit passiert.


Das Händlersterben mit Ladenlokalen wird weitergehen. Abgesehen davon, dass die Filialdichte ohnehin sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt, bieten Ladenlokale meiner Meinung nach keinerlei Vorteile mehr. Hardware muss oft erst in den Laden bestellt werden, Ladenschlusszeiten, deutlich geringere Auswahl, Personal oft nicht vom Fach etc.

Da starte ich lieber den Browser und such mir bei Amazon oder einem anderen Händler was aus.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2015)

Atma schrieb:


> Da starte ich lieber den Browser und such mir bei Amazon oder einem anderen Händler was aus.



Genau... Was interessiert es dich schon, dass die angestellten dort dann reihenweise ihre Jobs verlieren? Nur weil es dir die bestellte Hardware nicht wert ist mal in deiner Pause, oder nach der Arbeit, oder einfach am Samstag dort vorbei zu gehen, braucht man diese Arbeitsplätze ha nicht unterstützen.   
Von den Arbeitsbedingungen bei Amazon fang ich erst gar nicht an.

Und so zerbröselt der Keks nun mal...


----------



## hanfi104 (25. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Genau... Was interessiert es dich schon, dass die angestellten dort dann reihenweise ihre Jobs verlieren? Nur weil es dir die bestellte Hardware nicht wert ist mal in deiner Pause, oder nach der Arbeit, oder einfach am Samstag dort vorbei zu gehen, braucht man diese Arbeitsplätze ha nicht unterstützen.
> Von den Arbeitsbedingungen bei Amazon fang ich erst gar nicht an.
> 
> Und so zerbröselt der Keks nun mal...


Wenn der günstige Preis die Unfähigkeit bzw Unfreundlichkeit nicht aufwiegelt? Tja dann eben Pech und Pleite.
Mir geht es auch auf den Sack, jedes mal wenn ich bei der Post mein Packet abhole, das die Anfängt zu nörgeln.
Ein scheiß Service bedeutet eben Konsequenzen(außer beim Staat).


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich durch einen Supermarkt gehe dann sehe ich im Jedem Regal von jedem Produkt gefühlte 9000000 verschiedene Sorten. Das heißt: irgendwo auf dieser Erde stehen Firmen die unötigen/überflüssigen Kram/giftigen Müll produzieren aber Hauptsache Arbeitsplätze? 
Mich interessiert bei diesen insolvenzen nur eines: Wann beginnt die Rabattaktion?


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Kann es 50x lesen ich sehe da zu "Man hat den Schaden selbst verursacht und möchte ihn gern als  Gewährleistung abwickeln" keinen Zusammenhang zu seinem voherigen "und die  Gewährleistung über die legitimen Grenzen ausnutzt".



In meinem Text fehlt in der Tat ein Wort, nämlich "hinaus". Gemeint war natürlich "...und die Gewährleistung über die legitimen Grenzen *hinaus* ausnutzt". Dadurch konnte man es auch leichter missverstehen. Die meisten haben es wohl trotzdem verstanden... Trotzdem, sorry deswegen. 




Shona schrieb:


> Wenn ein Headset ein Kabelbruch hat ist das z. B. ein Gewährleistungs- sowie Garantiefall und den kann ich selbst verursachen, den zu 99% entsteht dieser durch Eigenverschulden!


Ein Kabelbruch ist sehr problematisch. Hier wird letztlich immer die 6 Monats Frist entscheiden, denn keiner der beiden Geschäftspartner kann das Verschulden des anderen schlüssig nachweisen. 

Aber hier zieht doch genau, was ich gemeint habe: Ich als Kunde _*weiß*_, ob ich den Schaden selbst verursacht habe oder nicht. Wenn ich fair bin, stehe ich zu dem Schaden. Wenn ich nur auf meinen eigenen Vorteil bedacht bin, reklamiere ich das Headset. 



Shona schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen, Lüftergeräusche, oder sonstiges sind ebenfalls Gewährleistungs- sowie Garantiefälle und somit legitim und kein Eigenverschulden.


Ein Spulenfiepen ist nie ein Gewährleistungsfall, es sei denn, der Hersteller hat mit einer bestimmten, konkreten Maximallautstärke geworben!

Lüftergeräusche sind nur dann ein Gewährleistungsfall, wenn der Lüfter einen echten Schaden hat, sprich ein mechanisches Geräusch erzeugt weil es irgendwo schabt etc. Wenn er einfach lauter ist, als vom Kunden erwartet ohne einen Schaden zu haben: Kein Gewährleistungsfall. 



Shona schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich mal gerne wissen wie man mit Eigenverschulden eine Spule zum fiepen bringt? In meiner ganzen Laufbahn als EGS hab ich sowas noch nicht geschafft und kenne solche Fälle auch nicht.


Es ist keine garantierte Eigenschaft einer Spule (oder der GraKa) kein Fiepen aufzuweisen.  Es ist bekanntermaßen auch kein fehlerhaftes Bauteil sondern einfach eine technische unauweichliche Eigenschaft jeder(!) Spule. Nur die Resonanz und damit die Lautstärke des Fiepens hängt von vielen, meist rein zufälligen Faktoren ab, auf die auch der Hersteller nur eingeschränkt Einfluss hat.



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Wenn der günstige Preis die Unfähigkeit bzw Unfreundlichkeit nicht aufwiegelt? Tja dann eben Pech und Pleite.


Billige Preise -> Wenig Gehalt für die Angestellten und gleichzeitig viel Arbeit da unterbesetzt -> Unfreundliche Behandlung der Kunden. 

Das sind auch nur Menschen. Freundlich zu sein kannst Du nicht erzwingen. Insbesondere wenn man über beide Ohren überarbeitet ist, weil die Telefon-Warteschlange hoffnungslos überfüllt ist, weil zu wenige im Callcenter sitzen. 

All das bezahlt man letztlich mit der Wahl des Anbieters. 



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch auf den Sack, jedes mal wenn ich bei der Post mein Packet abhole, das die Anfängt zu nörgeln.


Einfach so wird "sie" kaum zu nörgeln anfangen. Das wird schon irgendwie mit Dir zu tun haben. Wald und zurückschallen und so...



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Ein scheiß Service bedeutet eben Konsequenzen(außer beim Staat).


Auch da. Man kann sich durchaus mal beim Vorgesetzten beschweren wenn man ungerechtfertigt schlecht behandelt wird.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Genau... Was interessiert es dich schon, dass die angestellten dort dann reihenweise ihre Jobs verlieren? Nur weil es dir die bestellte Hardware nicht wert ist mal in deiner Pause, oder nach der Arbeit, oder einfach am Samstag dort vorbei zu gehen, braucht man diese Arbeitsplätze ha nicht unterstützen.
> Von den Arbeitsbedingungen bei Amazon fang ich erst gar nicht an.
> Und so zerbröselt der Keks nun mal...


Tja, die Firma ist ja nicht umsonst insolvent. Da hat jemand irgendwas verbockt. Zu viele Geschäfte die sich nicht rentieren etc. Dazu waren viele Dinge in den Geschäften gar nicht vorrätig. 
Dann kann man gleich von daheim aus bestellen.


----------



## Atma (25. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Genau... Was interessiert es dich schon, dass die angestellten dort dann reihenweise ihre Jobs verlieren? Nur weil es dir die bestellte Hardware nicht wert ist mal in deiner Pause, oder nach der Arbeit, oder einfach am Samstag dort vorbei zu gehen, braucht man diese Arbeitsplätze ha nicht unterstützen.
> Von den Arbeitsbedingungen bei Amazon fang ich erst gar nicht an.
> 
> Und so zerbröselt der Keks nun mal...


Wie soll ich die Angestellten unterstützen, wenn es bei mir im Umkreis von mindestens 50 Km keinen Laden wie Atelco oder dergleichen gibt? Das meinte ich doch mit "Filialdichte  ist ohnehin sehr dünn". Wegen Hardware fahre ich nach Feierabend oder am Wochenende sicher nicht so weit, da lasse ich sie mir lieber zur Haustür liefern. Das klassische Ladenlokal wird in einigen Sparten mehr und mehr verdrängt, so ist nun mal der Lauf der Dinge. Wer sich nicht anpassen kann, der geht entweder pleite oder wird geschluckt.


----------



## SaftSpalte (25. Juli 2015)

das schlimme bei der sache ist nunmal , dass ich 26 jahre bin und das sterben der läden generell hautnah miterlebe!

Der Computer in zusammenbau wird leider extrem leiden . Wie man sieht überleben nur diese Hardwareverkäufer wenn sie Dienstleistungen generell anbieten .

(Serverwartung,Reperatur, Software kenntnisse in allen bereichen) .

Der Hardwaremarkt läuft halt nicht mehr wirklich . 

Wo soll die Konsumgeile Welt nun Enden wenn jeder kein Geld ausgeben möchte ,aber dennoch das beste haben will .



Meine Welt ist ausgemalt , und eure ?


----------



## padme (25. Juli 2015)

BikeRider schrieb:


> Ich habe jahrelang bei K&M in Bremen gekauft, obwohl der mehr als andere gekostet hat.
> Geholfen hats nicht.
> K&M hats trotzdem mitgerissen.



Man muss aber auch fairerweise dazusagen, dass das Unternhemen, nachdem die beiden Gründer sich zurückgezogen haben, von Dilletanten geführt wurde.


----------



## Shona (25. Juli 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ein Kabelbruch ist sehr problematisch. Hier wird letztlich immer die 6 Monats Frist entscheiden, denn keiner der beiden Geschäftspartner kann das Verschulden des anderen schlüssig nachweisen.
> 
> Aber hier zieht doch genau, was ich gemeint habe: Ich als Kunde _*weiß*_, ob ich den Schaden selbst verursacht habe oder nicht. Wenn ich fair bin, stehe ich zu dem Schaden. Wenn ich nur auf meinen eigenen Vorteil bedacht bin, reklamiere ich das Headset.


Alle meine Headsets wurden anstandslos per Garantie ausgetauscht und ich habe immer geschrieben das es ein Kabelbruch ist. Es liegt hier nicht bei mir das ganze zu untersuchen das muss der Hersteller oder Händler ggf. muss ich so lange eben warten, aber das macht weder ein Hersteller noch ein Händler mit.  Wenn man sich mal die Kabelschen anschaut die da am Headset dran sind dann ist das schon vorprogrammiert, den gerade bei Sennheiser sind die extrem dünn.

Logitech ist sogar so Kulant das sie nichtmal die defekten geräte zurück wollen. diese wollen nur ein Bild wie man z. B. das Kabel beim Headset, der Maus oder Tastatur durchgeschnitten hat und schon schicken sie einem ein neues Gerät.
Auf nachfrage warum sie das machen, kam die Antwort weil es günstiger für sie ist.




Grestorn schrieb:


> Es ist keine garantierte Eigenschaft einer Spule (oder der GraKa) kein  Fiepen aufzuweisen.  Es ist bekanntermaßen auch kein fehlerhaftes  Bauteil sondern einfach eine technische unauweichliche Eigenschaft  jeder(!) Spule. Nur die Resonanz und damit die Lautstärke des Fiepens  hängt von vielen, meist rein zufälligen Faktoren ab, auf die auch der  Hersteller nur eingeschränkt Einfluss hat.


Ist es doch, wenn eine Spule fiep ist sie zu 90% defekt oder eben zu wenig belastet. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, dann läuft in der Ausbildung zur Elektronikerin für Geräte und Systeme was falsch o.O
Im übrigen kann Spulefiepen auch von Kondensatoren kommen, diese fiepen genauso und bei denen ist es zu 100% der Fall das sie dann defekt sind.

Gibt aber Hersteller von Grakas bei denen ist seit Jahren bekannt das sie Spulenfiepen haben, sowas kauft man nicht und wenn doch dann ist man selbst Schuld. Wie aber schon geschrieben will ich mal von dir sehen wie du Spulenfiepen  oder Lüftergeräusche selbst verursachst. Alleine das Spulenfiepen wird interessant xD

Dein Beispiel mit "Wenn er einfach lauter ist, als vom Kunden erwartet ohne einen Schaden zu haben: Kein Gewährleistungsfall." zeigt mir aber wirklich das du es übertreibst, den hier greift das Widerrufsrecht und das steht einem zu solange es in den ersten 14-Tagen ist. Danach hat man Pech und ich kenne absolut keinen Händler der das als Gewährleistungs- oder Garantiefall zurücknimmt und ich weiss noch nichtmal wie man das als Gewährleistungs- oder Garantiefall durchbringen will.

Ich hab auch noch nie einen Lüfter als Garantiefall laufen lassen, wenn der kaputt ist wird einfach ein neuer gekauft, weil ich selbst nicht weiss wie ich Caseking in dem Fall schreiben soll o.O (Kaufe meine Lüfter immer bei Caseking)


----------



## Decrypter (25. Juli 2015)

PL4NBT3CH schrieb:


> Hatte eben angerufen und die Info war nur das man automatisch auf die Liste der Gläubiger kommt. Das Geld ist wohl futsch und das nervt schon ein wenig.



Das ist doch bei einer Insolvenz immer der Fall. Forderungen von Kunden gehören dann zur Insolvenzmasse und betroffene Kunden müssen ihre Forderungen dann als Gläubiger anmelden. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das dann die Forderung aus der Insolvenzmasse beglichen werden kann, liegt nicht gerade sehr hoch. Sollte gar ein Insolvenzverfahren mangels Masse gar nicht erst eröffnet werden, geht man komplett leer aus.

Deswegen tätige ich bei Onlinebestellungen nie niemals Vorauszahlungen via Überweisung. Die Kohle ist im Fall des Falle erst einmal weg. Bei Zahlung per Kreditkarte ist das schon wieder ein wenig anders. Hier kann man in solchen Fällen der entsprechenden Belastung einfach Widersprechen und der Betrag wird vom Kreditkartenunternehmen wieder gutgeschrieben. Geht aber immer noch nichts über nur Bares ist Wahres.


----------



## Blaze83 (25. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Alle meine Headsets wurden anstandslos per Garantie ausgetauscht und ich habe immer geschrieben das es ein Kabelbruch ist. Es liegt hier nicht bei mir das ganze zu untersuchen das muss der Hersteller oder Händler ggf. muss ich so lange eben warten, aber das macht weder ein Hersteller noch ein Händler mit.  Wenn man sich mal die Kabelschen anschaut die da am Headset dran sind dann ist das schon vorprogrammiert, den gerade bei Sennheiser sind die extrem dünn.



Ne das hat rein gar nichts mit Garantie zutun. Nur weil dein Händler oder Du, ich oder ein x beliebiger User hier im Forum das Kind mit dem Namen nennt ist es immer noch keine Garantie.

Wenn die Ohrmuschel nach 1 Jahr (und der Händler gibt 2 Jahre Garantie) abfällt, dann ist es Garantie.

Wenn man selbst zu blöd ist auf sein Zeug acht zu geben (und da schließe ich mich mit ein, hab auch schon genug teuren kram aufgrund Unachtsamkeit geschrottet) ist das Eigenverschulden und da MUSS dir weder Händler noch Hersteller irgendwas geben. 
Aber wie Du dann gleich mit Logitech anführst KANN er auf Kulanz was machen. Das hat a) was mit Kundenbindung zutun und b) mit Kosten (hast ja die Antwort von Logitech bekommen).


----------



## GTA 3 (25. Juli 2015)

Braineater schrieb:


> Hat sich über die letzten Wochen schon angedeutet, wenn man sich mit dem Service bei HWV auseinandersetzen musste. Zu dumm nur das die noch 700€ von meiner GTX 980 Ti Bestellung haben und die Karte es nie dort ins Lager geschafft hat...


Hatte das selbe Problem mit der GTX 980. Laut Webseite ist sie auf Lager, aber laut Telefonat nicht. Habe deswegen die Bestellung storniert.

Und zu Atelco. Kam es nur mir so vor oder waren die Preise bei Atelco im Vergleich zu den anderen Onlineshops immer ein bisschen höher?


----------



## GreenFreak (25. Juli 2015)

Neeein! Hardwareversand :'(


----------



## ratmal86 (25. Juli 2015)

Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass sämtliche Zahlungen von Gutschriften, die veranlasst wurden und sind, voerst gestoppt wurden.
Meine Gutschrift wurde bereits veranlasst laut deren System.
Am Montag gibts vom Insolvenzverwalter genauere Infos; somit bekommen die Betroffenen auch Auskunft.
Von einer Gläubigerliste wurde mir nichts erzählt.


----------



## Blaze83 (25. Juli 2015)

Bei einem Insolvenzantrag kommt es drauf an wie tief die in der sch ... klemme sitzen.
Mein Tipp: Wenn kein Investor mit frischem Geld kommt (bzw ne andere Firma die aufkauft) werden die Kunden die aktuell noch auf Ware warten in die Röhre gucken.

Wer kann sollte umgehend seinen Bezahldienstleister (CreditCard, PayPal, etc) kontaktieren und versuchen seinerseits sein Geld zurückzuholen, vielleicht lässt sich was Retten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

Atma schrieb:


> Wie soll ich die Angestellten unterstützen, wenn es bei mir im Umkreis von mindestens 50 Km keinen Laden wie Atelco oder dergleichen gibt? Das meinte ich doch mit "Filialdichte  ist ohnehin sehr dünn". Wegen Hardware fahre ich nach Feierabend oder am Wochenende sicher nicht so weit, da lasse ich sie mir lieber zur Haustür liefern. Das klassische Ladenlokal wird in einigen Sparten mehr und mehr verdrängt, so ist nun mal der Lauf der Dinge. Wer sich nicht anpassen kann, der geht entweder pleite oder wird geschluckt.


Ich war ja froh das nach langer Zeit so ein Laden wie Atelco kam. Der wurde im Laufe der Zeit immer kleiner und an Hardware war zuletzt nur das Nötigste und auch nur das was Fanboys gewisser Marken liebten. Ob es damals eine gute Idee war auch Hifi, Handy und Co. sowie Haushaltsgeräte etc. anzubieten? Ein böser Nebeneffekt war da auch die teils derbe teure Hardware


----------



## BikeRider (25. Juli 2015)

Atma schrieb:


> Wie soll ich die Angestellten unterstützen, wenn es bei mir im Umkreis von mindestens 50 Km keinen Laden wie Atelco oder dergleichen gibt? Das meinte ich doch mit "Filialdichte  ist ohnehin sehr dünn". Wegen Hardware fahre ich nach Feierabend oder am Wochenende sicher nicht so weit, da lasse ich sie mir lieber zur Haustür liefern. Das klassische Ladenlokal wird in einigen Sparten mehr und mehr verdrängt, so ist nun mal der Lauf der Dinge. Wer sich nicht anpassen kann, der geht entweder pleite oder wird geschluckt.



Genau mein reden.
Wo keine  Geschäfte sind, kann man auch nichts unterstützen.
Ich fahre mit Sicherheit auch keine 50 oder gar 100 km um mir meine Hardware kaufen zu können.
Davon abgesehen, wäre es für die Umwelt nicht sonderlich toll, wenn ich fürn Laufwerk oder ne Grafikkarte 50 oder 100 km fahren würde.


----------



## noname545 (25. Juli 2015)

ich habe noch nie einen Atelco Laden gesehen, obwohl ich viel unterwegs bin. Schade um die Mitarbeiter aber meine Hardware wird trotzdem online bestellt.
Der nächste Atelco Laden ist 79km von mir entfernt -.-


----------



## Blaze83 (26. Juli 2015)

Ist schon an die 10 jahre her, dass ich das letzte mal in einem war. 
Beim PC Kauf vor ne Monat Han ich an atelco überlegt, aber fast alles hätten die bestellen müssen. Gute 70km ein weg über die Autobahn (und ich hab ne beschissene Anbindung zur autobahn!). Preislich gute 25% teurer als alternate. Und viel schlechtes in Sachen Reklamation und Umtausch gelesen -> kein atelco Rechner


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Juli 2015)

In solche Ladengeschäfte gehe ich persönlich nur noch, wenn ich etwas noch am selben Tag haben will. Manchmal will man ja nicht unbedingt drei Tage auf eine Lieferung warten und dann bieten sich solche Ladengeschäfte an.


----------



## KonterSchock (26. Juli 2015)

noch nie dort was gekauft, trotzdem schade das it in Städten weniger werden, Saturn kann ja schlecht die Lösung sein, klar haben die auch was zu bieten, aber wer spezielle Hardware will, hat dort schon mal schlechte karten.

nur blöd für die Leute, die ihr Geld eventuell verlieren. ich drück euch auf jeden Fall die Daumen, das es für alle gut ausgeht, denn keiner hat zu viel auf der kante, da tut jeder Verlust weh.


----------



## Raeven (26. Juli 2015)

na vll. wirds mit der Umstrukturierung und Straffung der Firma was. Für meinen Geschmack , wohl mit zu vielen Firmenablegern unwirtschaftlich geworden.  Manchmal ist weniger mehr.  Auf das Kerngeschäft konzentrieren. Ist halt Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## wubroha (26. Juli 2015)

Halte das ähnlich wie Split,wenns mal schnell gehen soll,ist trotzdem schade iwie vor allem um Hwv.
Andererseits waren ihre Läden auch nicht grade einladend eher in Richtung Hardwaremuseum, von den Preisen mal ganz ab.


----------



## Blaze83 (26. Juli 2015)

So richtig schade finde ich das eigentlich nicht.

Atelco hat ein geschäftsmodell, das sich einfach überlebt hat. Ich mein mit welcher Leistung wollen die denn Geld verdienen? Hardware vetkaufen, lokal vor Ort im Laden. Das muss teurer dein als ein onlinehändler, der brauch weniger Personal, weniger räumlichen Platz, und weniger teures qualifiziertes Personal. Also muss atelco einen Mehrwert bringen, damit Kunden zu ihm kommen. Und das bei schlechten Margen. 
Wer von uns potentiellen Kunden genug Ahnung hat braucht deren qualifiziertes Personal für Beratung nicht, der weiß auch so was er will. Und viel Ahnung braucht man nichtmal um diesen Punkt abzuhaken.
Wer keine Ahnung hat, dessen Ansprüche werden meine mediamarkt,Saturn, etc genauso gut bedient, aber billiger. (Der Anspruch lautet toller Office und spiele PC, was denen dann aufgeschwazt wird ist nochmal was anderes)

Dann müssen Sie mit tollem Service glänzen,wenn man was am Rechner hat, was nicht funktioniert. Das benötigte Personal ist da dann unbezahlbar teuer (ausser man nimmt Studenten die was aufm kasten haben, n Kumpel von mir hat das n paar Semester im atelco Kaiserslautern gemacht). Und auch hier wieder das Problem das viele Kunden wegfallen weil diese selbst genug Ahnung haben. Bleibt also der 0815 Nutzer der seinen PC aber ja schon im Media Markt gekauft hat, der sucht aber nach ne PC Doktor und nicht nach einem händler, der auch repariert. Und die paar Leute die dann kommen für Reparaturen sind nicht ausreichend. Zumal vieles in die Garantie Zeit fällt. 

Toller Service, große Kulanz, gutes VERFÜGBARES Sortiment, das sind Dinge mit denen man Kunden in die Läden bekommen könnte, aber kaum refinanzierbar bei dem KonkurrenzDruck den die onlinehändler machen.
Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele bei geizhals einfach den billigsten Anbieter auswählen und echt garnicht auf die Reputation der Firma gucken weil sie ja 5% sparen.
Geiz ist geil und billig weil nicht blöd wird von technick abgenickt. 

Wenn man Hardware an den Endverbraucher verkaufen will, muss man die gamer, die bürohengste, grafikdesigner, internetsurfer und multimedialiebhaber alle bedienen können, sonst reicht es nicht. Und da sind einfach zuviel dabei, die selbst zuviel Plan von der Materie haben und die Serviceleistungen vor Ort einfach nicht brauchen. Wie gut die auch immer sein mögen, also warum etwas kaufen was ich nicht brauche?


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2015)

> Geiz ist geil und billig weil nicht blöd wird von technick abgenickt.



Genial

Aber alles in allem ein guter Post dem ich zustimme.


----------



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

Is doch so!

Die Werbesprüche wrden immer beknackter aber scheinbar fallen genug auf den Schwachsinn rein.

(Saturn) Geiz ist ein negativ behafteter Begriff. 

(Mediamarkt) Billig ist noch schlimmer ... wenn etwas verhältnismäßig wenig kostet benutzt man das Wort "günstig". Billig kostet nix, taugt aber auch nix.

(Wieder Saturn) Und abgenickt von Technick ... joar wenn auch nur 10% der Mitarbeiter dort so gut sind wie die Werbung suggerieren soll hat Saturn da echt ne gute Einstellungspolitik, ich hab da eher meine Zweifel.

Jeder der mal Spaß haben will geht in eins der Elektrofachhäuser ( L o L ) und stellt sich dumm. Was man da vorgelabert bekommt ... XD


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2015)

Ja aber ist doch klar! Weil auch die Leute immer beknackter werden. Lieber an allem möglichen Handfesten sparen um überteuerten Kaffee von Ketten wie Starbucks und so einen Dreck kaufen.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Juli 2015)

> Da Sie vor dem 23.07.2015 im Voraus bezahlt haben, besteht für Sie ein  Rückforderungsanspruch, der derzeit nicht erfüllt werden kann. Sie  können ihre Ansprüche *nach* der Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens (voraussichtlich am 01.10.2015) beim sodann bestellten  Insolvenzverwalter anmelden.



Ich muss bis zum 1.10 warten und dann beim Insolvenzverwalter meinGeld holen? Und was verlangt der INsolvenzverwalter für die Überweisung??


----------



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

@Gamer090

Jein. Ja Du musst warten. Nein Du kannst dein Geld dann nicht holen, also wenns dumm läuft. Ich drück dir (und allen Anderen) die Daumen, dass Ihr eure Euros wieder bekommt, aber sicher ist das nicht!

Da steht Du meldest deinen Anspruch dann bei dem an (und ich würde zusehen dass ich da direkt dabei bin, nicht das es irgendwann heißt "wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst"). Der prüft dann nach den Gesetzlichen Vorgaben ob und wieviel Du bekommst. Verlangen sollte der eigentlich nichts.

Ja  es ist eine Sauerrei, dass da einige Leute ihr Geld abschreiben werden müssen, aber das ist so im großen Kapitalismus mit Insolvenzen. Insolvent heißt ja nix anderes als der kann dir dein Recht (Geld der Ware) nicht geben, nicht er will nicht, er kann nicht!


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Juli 2015)

Natürlich will ich nicht warten aber wenn da steht ab 1.10 dann muss ich wohl leider bis dahin warten.


----------



## JePe (27. Juli 2015)

Es mahlt nicht zuerst, wer zuerst kommt - aber wer keine Forderung geltend macht, geht auf jeden Fall leer aus.

Die geltend gemachten Forderungen werden aus der Insolvenzmasse bestritten - und duerften betraechtlich sein (Lieferanten, Mieten, Gehaelter, ...). Gute Insolvenzverwalter holen ~ 2 bis 3 Prozent heraus. Je nachdem, ueber was fuer einen Betrag wir sprechen, duerfte das Porto also der zu erwartenden Zahlung entsprechen ...


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Juli 2015)

56€ für 2 RAM Riegel ich hatte Glück das zumindest der Rest der 200€ Bestellung geliefert wurde will trotzdem meine Kohle zurück.


----------



## JimSim3 (27. Juli 2015)

Bei 56€ kannste das vergessen. Bei einem Insolvenzverfahren werden zuerst die größten Gläubiger bezahlt. Das sind Lieferanten und Firmenkunden. Sollte dann noch was übrig sein (Wovon ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ausgehe, wenn man bedenkt wie Online-Shops aufgebaut sind gibt's da schlicht keine Geld-Reserven) kommen irgendwann die Privatkunden. Da dann aber auch die zuerst, die den größten Ausstand haben. Das du die 56€ zurück kriegst wage ich Stark zu bezweifeln...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Also, hardwareversand sagt, dass die Lieferung für Vorkasse-Bestellungen in jedem Falle sichergstellt ist, und zwar "sogar" für zukünftige Bestellungen. Siehe Stellungnahme Stellungnahme zur Insolvenz 

Insolvent heißt halt nicht automatisch, dass ein Unternehmen komplett am Ende ist und nur noch die Sachen, die es auf Lager, an Gläubiger verscherbelt werden und die normalen Kunde definitiv in die Röhre schauen...  


da sollte man nicht so vorschnell irgendwas schreiben wie zb JimSim3. GRAD bei so einem hardware-Laden, der ja nicht selber Dinge herstellt und zB 10 Mio braucht für eine neue Maschine, weil es ansonsten nicht mehr weitergeht. Bei einem reinen Shop hat man zu größten Teil durchlaufende Posten, da ist es bei weitem nicht so kritisch, den Laden zu retten, wie es bei einem produzierenden Gewerbe oder so was wäre.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Insolvent heißt halt nicht automatisch, dass ein Unternehmen komplett am Ende ist und nur noch die Sachen, die es auf Lager, an Gläubiger verscherbelt werden und die normalen Kunde definitiv in die Röhre schauen...



Insolvent heißt aber auch, dass ein Unternehmen nicht mehr solvent ist.
Dass Hardwareversand die Produkte, die sie schon im Lager haben, gekauft und bezahlt hat, ist klar.
Aber was ist mit Sachen, die sie nicht haben und erst bestellt werden müssten?


----------



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, hardwareversand sagt, dass die Lieferung für Vorkasse-Bestellungen in jedem Falle sichergstellt ist, und zwar "sogar" für zukünftige Bestellungen. Siehe Stellungnahme Stellungnahme zur Insolvenz
> 
> Insolvent heißt halt nicht automatisch, dass ein Unternehmen komplett am Ende ist und nur noch die Sachen, die es auf Lager, an Gläubiger verscherbelt werden und die normalen Kunde definitiv in die Röhre schauen...
> 
> ...



Wieder ein Jein.

Was die jetzt sagen und wie deren Stellungsnahmen aussehn ... kennste den Hund Bello aus dem Sketch von Loriot?  Blablabla das kann stimmen, muss aber nicht und die Entscheiden wenn der Insolvenzverwalter da ist eh nix mehr.

Obs weitergeht hängt da meistens davon ab, ob die frisches Geld bekommen (sprich Fremdes Geld), ob man sich mit Großgläubigern einigen kann (und da muss nur einer quer schießen und schon is schei....benkleister)



Threshold schrieb:


> Insolvent heißt aber auch, dass ein Unternehmen nicht mehr solvent ist.
> Dass Hardwareversand die Produkte, die sie schon im Lager haben, gekauft und bezahlt hat, ist klar.
> Aber was ist mit Sachen, die sie nicht haben und erst bestellt werden müssten?



Aua. Wie kommst du darauf, das die Ware im Lager bezahlt ist? Das kann sein (unwahrscheinlich) kann aber auch nicht sein (wahrscheinlich).
Kaum eine Firma kauft per Vorkasse oder gegen Direktzahlung. 
a) Viel zu umständlich 
b) Geld (zinsen die dein Geld auf deinem Konto ja noch Bringen über 4 Wochen Zahlungsziel) verschenkt

In größeren Firmen wird tatsächlich einer hingesetzt der auszurechnen hat wie man den besten schnitt macht.
Nehm ich meine eigene Kohle um die Lieferantenrechnung zu bezahlen oder nehme ich einen kurzfristigen Kredit auf?
Zahle ich sehr frühzeitig um Skonto und evt andere Rabatte mitzunehmen oder reize ich mein Zahlungsziel aus um mehr Zinsen zu bekommen?

So arbeiten Firmen. Und das trägt auch gerne zu der einen oder anderen Insolvenz bei. Wenn Du von HWV noch (ich sag einfach mal unrealistische) 10 mio€ zu bekommen hast und die jetzt futsch sind dann mahlzeit! Kannste bei denen gleich mal fragen ob der Insolvenzverwalter n guten Job gemacht hat


----------



## JimSim3 (27. Juli 2015)

Eben. Lieferung von Ware die auf Lager ist ist eine Sache. Bestehende Forderungen ausgezahlt zu bekommen ne ganz andere...
Wenn Gamer090 bereits die Bestätigung bekommen hat, das seine Forderung erst im Rahmen des Insolvenzverfahrens behandelt werden kann, dann stehen die Chancen schlecht... Ich hab so auch schon mal 500€ verloren. Dumm gelaufen. Aber bei so "kleinen" Summen hat man einfach nur ne minimale Chance das Geld wieder zu sehen.


----------



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

Schönes Beispiel wie abgef*ckt da die Rechtslage sein kann.

Kennt ihr Max Bahr? Die Praktiker Tochter.

Bei unserem Max Bahr hat sich ein junges Pärchen ihre Baumaterialien gekauft und schon bezahlt, aber noch nicht abgeholt. Die Ware wurde auf ein extra Regalabteil verschoben, sprich die war für andere Kunden blockiert. 
Max Bahr geht kaputt und die Ware war futsch.
Ist das fair? Nein sicher nicht. Ist das Rechtens? Tja bisher hat noch kein Gericht dem Pärchen recht gegeben, also scheinbar schon.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2015)

Blaze83 schrieb:


> Aua. Wie kommst du darauf, das die Ware im Lager bezahlt ist? Das kann sein (unwahrscheinlich) kann aber auch nicht sein (wahrscheinlich).
> Kaum eine Firma kauft per Vorkasse oder gegen Direktzahlung.
> a) Viel zu umständlich
> b) Geld (zinsen die dein Geld auf deinem Konto ja noch Bringen über 4 Wochen Zahlungsziel) verschenkt
> ...



Meine firma arbeitet so.
Alles, was wir bei uns im Lager stehen haben, gehört auch uns.


----------



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine firma arbeitet so.
> Alles, was wir bei uns im Lager stehen haben, gehört auch uns.



Deine Firma wie "dein Arbeitgeber" oder deine Firma wie " Du Cheffe"?
Aber egal wie kann ich euch nur zu dieser sehr sehr guten Entscheidung gratulieren, leider ist das nicht der Normalfall. (Ist vielleicht auch ein wenig Branchenabhängig)

Wobei ich mir das ernsthaft nicht vorstellen kann ^^ Ich will jetzt keine Interna wissen, aber vielleicht kannst Du mir die Brache oder das Tätigkeitsfeld verraten ohne Ärger zu riskieren?
Ich mein, wer kauft den Rohstoffe, Teilerzeugnisse etc auf Vorkasse?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2015)

Ich bin natürlich Angestellter. 
Da ich aber eine Führungsposition bekleide, weiß ich, wie die Firma arbeitet.
Ich arbeite in der Automobilindustrie und das Material für die Herstellung der Teile gehören uns.
Wenn wir natürlich nur Halbzeuge weiter verarbeiten, gehören sie logischer Weise nicht uns, wir bauen dann nur unsere Teile dran.
Hauptabnehmer ist der VW Konzern.


----------



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

Ihr kauft also auf Vorkasse eure Rohstoffe, Betriebsmittel etc ein?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2015)

Wieso vorkasse?
Wir bestellen bei unserem Lieferanten, er liefert und wir kriegen eine Rechnung.


----------



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

Und auf dieser Rechnung steht das die Ware solange Eigentum des Lieferanten bleibt, bis Ihr sie VOLLSTÄNDIG beglichen habt. Zahlungsziehl 6 Wochen, bei Zahlung innerhalb von 3 Wochen 3% Skonto ... Herzlichen Glückwunsch, nein das Zeug im Lager ist nicht euch.


----------



## GottesMissionar (27. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, hardwareversand sagt, dass die Lieferung für Vorkasse-Bestellungen in jedem Falle sichergstellt ist, und zwar "sogar" für zukünftige Bestellungen. Siehe Stellungnahme Stellungnahme zur Insolvenz
> .



Das ist aus meiner Sicht so nicht richtig und lese ich leider anders.

Alle Vorauskasse-Bestellungen BIS zum Insolvenztag entsprechen einer nicht besicherten Forderung an Hardwareversand. All diese Forderungen - von Banken, Lieferanten, Kunden - kommen in einen Topf und werden prozentuell nach der Quote (0%-100%) gleichermaßen erfüllt. Bis zum 1. Oktober können all die Forderungen scheinbar angemeldet werden und dann wird durchdividiert.

Besicherte Forderungen (Eigentumsvorbehalte der Lieferanten, Bankgarantien, ...) werden aus dem Topf vorher bedient.

Für Vorkassebestellungen NACH dem Insolvenztag wird nun eine Garantie in Aussicht gestellt - schließlich würde sonst ja keiner jetzt mehr bestellen und es gäbe keine Arbeit mehr.


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso vorkasse?
> Wir bestellen bei unserem Lieferanten, er liefert und wir kriegen eine Rechnung.



Jo, Eigentumsvorbehalt greift weil ihr auf "Ziel" (Rechnung) gekauft habt. Paar Tage oder Wochen Zahlungsziel also ist der Wert der Ware ein Kredit. Lieferantenkredit.


----------



## JePe (27. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Bei einem Insolvenzverfahren werden zuerst die größten Gläubiger bezahlt.



Das ist so nicht richtig.


----------



## ratmal86 (27. Juli 2015)

.....


----------



## JimSim3 (27. Juli 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig.



Danke für den Hinweis! 

Da hatte ich das von damals falsch in Erinnerung. Wobei es ja meistens fast auf's gleiche hinaus läuft...


----------



## GottesMissionar (27. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin natürlich Angestellter.
> Da ich aber eine Führungsposition bekleide, weiß ich, wie die Firma arbeitet.
> Ich arbeite in der Automobilindustrie und das Material für die Herstellung der Teile gehören uns.
> Wenn wir natürlich nur Halbzeuge weiter verarbeiten, gehören sie logischer Weise nicht uns, wir bauen dann nur unsere Teile dran.
> Hauptabnehmer ist der VW Konzern.



Soweit ich informiert bin, erlischt der Eigentumsvorbehalt bei Materialien, wenn diese in ein neues Produkt einfließen und weiterverarbeitet werden. 
Insofern wirkt mir deine Argumentation nicht ganz konsistent. Vielleicht magst du zur Klärung in eurer Rechtsabteilung nachfragen, wäre interessant zu wissen wie es tatsächlich ist.


----------



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig.



Aus dem Link

""""
Bruttovermögen des Unternehmens
- Aussonderungen §§47, 48 InsO = Insolvenzmasse §§35, 36 InsO
Vom Bruttovermögen des Unternehmens werden zunächst nach die mit einem Aussonderungsrecht behafteten Gegenstände abgezogen.
Aussonderungsrechte stehen insbesondere solchen Personen zu, die Eigentümer von Gegenständen sind, die sich bei Verfahrenseröffnung im Besitz des Schuldners befindet. Diese Eigentümer können ihre Gegenstände herausverlangen.
Das nach der Aussonderung verbleibende Vermögen wird als Insolvenzmasse bezeichnet.
""""

Hmm, ich bin mir fast zu 100% Sicher, das man als Käufer (2 Tage vor dem Insolvenzantrag) von sagen wir mal ner netten kleinen 390x für Runde 500€ hier kein recht auf "Herausgabe" haben wird, aber warum?

Tippe mal darauf, das man einen nur einseitig erfüllten (und zwar die eigene Seite) Vertrag mit HWV hat und eben noch nicht Eigentümer Status erreicht hat.






GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin, erlischt der Eigentumsvorbehalt bei Materialien, wenn diese in ein neues Produkt einfließen und weiterverarbeitet werden.
> Insofern wirkt mir deine Argumentation nicht ganz konsistent. Vielleicht magst du zur Klärung in eurer Rechtsabteilung nachfragen, wäre interessant zu wissen wie es tatsächlich ist.



Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, nur weil ich meine Finger nicht stillhalten kann, verlierst du deine Rechte an DEINEM Produkt? Klar kannst Du dir dein Produkt z. T. schlecht wiederholen, bzw viel glück die 2 Kanister Schmierfett die ich in meine Produktionsmaschinen gefüllt habe zu retten ^^. Aber Dein Anspruch wandelt sich dann denk ich irgendwie weiter um.


----------



## GottesMissionar (27. Juli 2015)

Blaze83 schrieb:


> Aus dem Link
> 
> """"
> Bruttovermögen des Unternehmens
> ...



Dieser Passus bezieht sich meines Wissens nach auf bereits im persönlichen Eigentum befindliche Geräte (physische Übergabe ist bereits erfolgt), die zwecks Reparatur-/Garantiefall wieder zurückgeschickt wurden.

Wenn also zB. ein defekter Laptop, den man zwecks Reparatur geschickt hat, im Lager von HWV liegt, bekommt man den wieder zurück.


----------



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

So dachte ich mir das auch.

Mit dem Eigentumsvorbehalt ist ja n Ding, der erlischt tatsächlich ... aber ich hab jetzt auf die schnelle noch nix gefunden, was du für Ersatzrechte und Ansprüche hast


----------



## Mori98 (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo, 

Ich hatte bei Hardwareversand vor einem Monat schon die gtx 980 ti bestellt für über 700 €. Leider mit Vorkasse bezahlt. Ich habe halt nicht schon früher stoniert weil zotac die Karte noch nicht geliefert hat und darauf hab ich gewartet.
Ich und mein Vater haben denen jetzt ein Brief geschickt in dem wir das Geld zurückfordern und mit rechtlichen schritten drohen usw. bringt wahrscheinlich eh nichts.
Wir haben auch argumentiert den Vertrag mit Hardwareversand GmbH und nicht mit der  ATELCO Computer AG abgeschlossen zu haben.
Was mich jetzt wundert ist das die Seite von hardwareversand noch online ist,  Produkte können noch gekauft werden und der Betrieb läuft ja anscheinend auch noch weiter. Sie wollen den Betrieb ja anscheinend neu Strukturieren.
Ich frage mich jetzt wie kann das sein dass dann andere Kunden, wahrscheinlich die die nach dem 23.07 bestellt haben ganz normal da einkaufen können und die die früher bestellt haben jetzt alle ihr Geld verloren haben. 
Von dem rechtlichen hab ich natürlich nicht so viel Ahnung, aber es kann doch eigentlich nicht sein dass das Unternehmen jetzt weiterhin Umsatz macht, vielleicht irgend ein anderen Investor bekommt und die Kunden die in einem bestimmten Zeitraum bestellt haben, jetzt einfach Pech haben und dann vielleicht noch 50 € aus der Insolvenzmasse bekommen. Ich meine wenn man Insolvent ist muss man den Laden doch dicht machen? Das weiter erwirtschaftete Geld steht doch den Kunden zu die ihr Geld überwiesen haben? Selbst wenn die sich erst in einem Jahr wieder finanziell gefangen haben müssten wir doch noch Anspruch auf unser Geld haben.
Wie sieht denn da der Käuferschutz aus? Weis jemand an wen man sich Wenden kann, außer an den Insolvenzverwalter der voraussichtlich erst am 01.10.2015 einberufen wird. 

Danke für die Antworten und hier noch mal das Schreiben dass mir der Atelco kundenservice geschickt hat:


Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

wir möchten uns nochmals für Ihre Bestellung und Ihr Vertrauen bedanken. Es ist uns ein Anliegen, Sie über die derzeitige Situation zu informieren.

Die  ATELCO Computer AG ( - bzw. andere Gesellschaften der ATELCO-Unternehmensgruppe)   hat am 23.07.2015 beim Amtsgericht Arnsberg die Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens mit dem Ziel einer langfristigen Sanierung bzw. Restrukturierung beantragt. Herr Rechtsanwalt Dr. Christoph Schulte-Kaubrügger, White & Case, wurde zum vorläufigen Insolvenzverwalter bestellt. Der Vorstand und der vorläufige Insolvenzverwalter werden in den nächsten Wochen die Chancen und Möglichkeiten für eine langfristige Sanierung bzw. Restrukturierung ausloten.
Die ATELCO-Unternehmensgruppe setzt ihren Geschäftsbetrieb unverändert fort.

Was bedeutet das für Sie?
Sie haben  Ihre Bestellung vor dem 23.07.2015  getätigt und bezahlt. Inzwischen haben Sie diese storniert . Für die bereits geleistete Zahlung  besteht für Sie ein Rückforderungsanspruch, der derzeit aufgrund insolvenzrechtlicher Vorschriften nicht erfüllt  werden kann. Sie können ihre Ansprüche nach der Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens (voraussichtlich am 01.10.2015) beim sodann bestellten  Insolvenzverwalter anmelden.

Gerne hätten wir Ihnen eine positivere Information zukommen lassen  und möchte für die derzeitige Situation unser Bedauern ausdrücken.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr
Service-Team der

atelco_logo_mail
ATELCO Computer AG

Sie erreichen unsere Info- und Bestellhotline montags bis freitags
von 9 - 19 Uhr, samstags 9 – 18 Uhr und sonn- und feiertags von 11 - 18 Uhr unter:
fon: 01805 / 11 5152
(0,14 €/Min. aus dem Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 0,42 €/Min.)
fax: 0800 / 11 44445
mailto: hotline@atelco.de

ATELCO Computer AG
Gewerbepark Möhnesee
Dieselweg 6
D-59519 Möhnesee

Registergericht Arnsberg
HRB 5815
59821 Arnsberg
Vorstand: Ralf Schwalbe
Vorsitzender des Aufsichtsrates: Detlef Schmidt


----------



## GottesMissionar (28. Juli 2015)

@Mori98

[Angaben ohne Gewähr]

Nach meinem Verständnis hast du die Sachlage leider ziemlich deutlich auf den Punkt gebracht. 

Alle Bezahlungen per Vorkasse sind Forderungen an HWV. Diese Forderung ist nicht extra besichert. Forderungen haben auch Angestellte, Banken, Lieferanten, ... . All diese Forderungen bis zum Insolvenzverfahren werden dann gesammelt und dann wird geschaut: Welches Vermögen ist vorhanden? Dann wird dividiert und jeder Gläubiger erhält prozentuell die gleiche Quote.

Es gibt da noch ein paar Feinheiten. Also besicherte Forderungen (Eigentumsvorbehalt, ...) werden vorher ausbezahlt / ausgesondert. Selbiges gilt zB für Laptops, die bereits jemandem gehören (Ware wurde bereits zugestellt) und die für Reparaturen / Garantiefälle im Lager sind. Diese werden auch retourniert.

Warum läuft der Betrieb weiter? Das hat den Grund, dass man glaubt, mehr Geld für die Gläubiger raus zu bekommen, als wie wenn man den  Laden gleich zudreht.

Was noch dazu kommt: Die Kosten für das Insolvenzverfahren (der Insolvenzverwalter bekommt ja auch Geld) werden, bevor das Vermögen aufgeteilt wird, bezahlt.

[/Angaben ohne Gewähr]


----------



## Blaze83 (28. Juli 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> @Mori98
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Mal ganz wichtig! Es muss nicht zur Insolvenz kommen! Darum läuft auch noch das Geschäft weiter. Wenn die bis zum 01.10 Löhne, Gehälter, Mieten etc weiter zahlen müssten ohne ein weiteres Geldeinkommen ... naja dann geht es ganz sicher in die Insolvenz.

Ich kann den Ärger verstehen wenn man 700 Euro abschreiben soll. Besonders wenn man noch nicht selbst verdient und 700€ echt n richtiger Batzen sind. Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen oder böse sein, dass ich grad dich als Beispiel nehme, Mori98.

Aber warum dürfen die weiter Geschäfte machen (nach dem 23.07) und ich bleib auf meinen Forderungen sitzen?

Weil sie das Geld wirklich nicht haben. Könnten sie alle Forderungen bedienen (und da sind 700€ echt n klacks) würden wir uns hier nicht unterhalten. Weitermachen dürfen die erstmal weil es für andere mit Forderungen an Atelco & Co. um "etwas" wichtigere Forderungen geht. 
Löhne, Gehälter sind wichtiger.
Ausstände an Lieferanten sind wichtiger! (Überlegt mal wenn einem Lieferanten ne große Summe verloren geht und der auch dicht machen muss. Nochmal 50 Arbeitsplätze weniger und evt rollt der Schneeball zum nächsten unternehmen)
Klar die 700€ tun echt weh. Mir hätten die 2300€ für mein neues Setup mit Monitor auch echt weh getan, aber das Geld hatte ich "über". Meine Miete ist bezahlt, mein Essen ist gesichert, Schulden hab ich keine die ich wegen dem Verlust nicht bedienen könnte. Will sagen es bedroht nicht meine Existenz


----------



## andy0480 (1. August 2015)

Unabhängig davon wie nun die insolvenzrechtlichen Belange gelagert sind, steht zumindest außer Frage, dass hardwareversand.de hier vorsätzlich, vor der Insolvenzgehung, Kunden absichtlich hat ins offene Messer laufen lassen und dies sollte auch in DE rechtswidrig sein (obgleich dies einen noch aufrechten Rechtsstaat implizieren würde).

Am 26.06.2015 (sicherlich vor dem Insolvenzantrag) wurde eine Bestellung über 960,95€ von mir aufgegeben, am 30.06.2015 wurde die Überweisung seitens hardwareversand.de bestätigt und die Artikel zum Versand freigegeben und am 04.07.2015 "eingefroren" (Benachrichtigung über Fehlmenge, siehe Attachment). Auf die Frage hin, was dies sollte bzw. auf die Stornierung des nicht lieferbaren Artikels (auch eine 980TI) reagierte der Händler gar nicht. Nach einer Beschwerde auf Geizhals, reagierte der Händler mit: "Wir bitten die lange Wartezeit zu entschuldigen. Durch die DHL Streiks haben wir ein hohes Aufkommen an Emails." (eine bewusste Täuschung und Verschleppungstaktik). Ich habe zum Glück Screenshots von allen E-Mails und der Beschwerde auf Geizhals gemacht, worin dokumentiert ist, dass das Service-Team  darauf getrimmt wurde, die Kunden bewusst mit Standard-Phrasen hinzuhalten. Der WIDERRUF der Bestellung war nicht möglich und ich habe es versucht. Ich sehe hier den Tatbestand des Betruges eindeutig erfüllt, denn man hätte gar keine Bestellungen mehr annehmen dürfen. Ziel war es jedoch (wie hier auch in dem Thread angemerkt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/398777-atelco-computer-ag-ist-insolvent-14.html), die Insolvenzmasse durch zusätzliche Zahlungen seitens der Kunden aufzustocken. Der 04.07.2015 scheint ein Schlüsseldatum zu sein, denn hier wurde die Bestellung "eingeforen" und meine E-Mails komplett ignoriert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insolvenzen können passieren und hätte man nicht gelogen und vorsätzlich Kunden zu Gläubigern gemacht (mit Lügen und aktiver Passivität  ), hätte ich noch darüber hinwegsehen können, da der Betrag auch für mich nicht so ins Gewicht fällt, aber das Verhalten war einfach inakzeptabel und von solch einer unethischen Grundeinstellung kann ich mich nur distanzieren (um es höflich auszudrücken, denken tue ich mir etwas anderes  ). Ich denke, die Rechnung wird dem Händler noch präsentiert werden, denn überleben wird er in der Form garantiert nicht. Kundenservice stelle ich mir andres vor :/


----------



## Blaze83 (1. August 2015)

Moralisch hast du recht,  rein rechtlich sehr ich dich gegen ne Wand laufen.

Allein schon,  weil der Anker atelco gewesen sein dürfte (der den Konzern Mut Töchtern usw. Runtergerissen hat).

HWV muss nur sagen,  dass es für sie total überraschend zu dieser misslich fatalen Situation gekommen ist,  ergo kann keine böse Absicht vorliegen.


----------



## andy0480 (1. August 2015)

Blaze83 schrieb:


> HWV muss nur sagen,  dass es für sie total überraschend zu dieser misslich fatalen Situation gekommen ist,  ergo kann keine böse Absicht vorliegen.


Wer es glaubt  ... wenn man die gesamte Mail-Korrespondenz vor sich liegen hat, oder eben die Beschwerden auf Geizhals etc. analysiert, sollte auch der einfältigsten juristischen Instanz ein Muster auffallen, welches eine zumindest nicht gutmütige Absicht impliziert ^^


----------



## Blaze83 (1. August 2015)

Erster Satz aus der Rechtlesung an der FH (gehalten vom höchsten Richter in reinland Pfalz zu dem Zeitpunkt ):

Recht haben und recht bekommen sind zwei grundverschiede Dinge in Deutschland

Wie gesagt,  ich wünsche jedem betroffenen möglichst das beste bei der Geschichte , aber wenn es zur Insolvenz kommt sieht es düster aus.

Und auf Schadensersatz klagen...naja gelD ist halt nix da und so....Insolvenz halt. Evtl geht noch der eine oder andere verantwortliche in den Knast , aber auch das ist eher unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Braineater (3. August 2015)

andy0480 schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon wie nun die insolvenzrechtlichen Belange gelagert sind, steht zumindest außer Frage, dass hardwareversand.de hier vorsätzlich, vor der Insolvenzgehung, Kunden absichtlich hat ins offene Messer laufen lassen und dies sollte auch in DE rechtswidrig sein (obgleich dies einen noch aufrechten Rechtsstaat implizieren würde).
> 
> Am 26.06.2015 (sicherlich vor dem Insolvenzantrag) wurde eine Bestellung über 960,95€ von mir aufgegeben, am 30.06.2015 wurde die Überweisung seitens hardwareversand.de bestätigt und die Artikel zum Versand freigegeben und am 04.07.2015 "eingefroren" (Benachrichtigung über Fehlmenge, siehe Attachment). Auf die Frage hin, was dies sollte bzw. auf die Stornierung des nicht lieferbaren Artikels (auch eine 980TI) reagierte der Händler gar nicht. Nach einer Beschwerde auf Geizhals, reagierte der Händler mit: "Wir bitten die lange Wartezeit zu entschuldigen. Durch die DHL Streiks haben wir ein hohes Aufkommen an Emails." (eine bewusste Täuschung und Verschleppungstaktik). Ich habe zum Glück Screenshots von allen E-Mails und der Beschwerde auf Geizhals gemacht, worin dokumentiert ist, dass das Service-Team  darauf getrimmt wurde, die Kunden bewusst mit Standard-Phrasen hinzuhalten. Der WIDERRUF der Bestellung war nicht möglich und ich habe es versucht. Ich sehe hier den Tatbestand des Betruges eindeutig erfüllt, denn man hätte gar keine Bestellungen mehr annehmen dürfen. Ziel war es jedoch (wie hier auch in dem Thread angemerkt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/398777-atelco-computer-ag-ist-insolvent-14.html), die Insolvenzmasse durch zusätzliche Zahlungen seitens der Kunden aufzustocken. Der 04.07.2015 scheint ein Schlüsseldatum zu sein, denn hier wurde die Bestellung "eingeforen" und meine E-Mails komplett ignoriert.
> 
> ...



Mir ging es mit HWV ähnlich. Ich hatte am 23.06. eine GTX 980 Ti für 700€ auf Vorkasse bestellt und der Liefertermin wurde immer weiter verschoben... Die haben dann erstmal mehr als 10 Tage auf keinerlei Mails reagiert, auf Geizhals gab es natürlich die dämliche Standardantwort, aber reagiert hat trotzdem keiner. Als ich dann angerufen und Storniert habe, haben die Mitarbeiter die Stornierung einfach nicht gebucht. Ich hatte dann einige Tage später erneut angerufen und dort wurde mir gesagt, dass meine Bestellung nicht storniert wurde. Natürlich wurde auch die 2. Stornierung nicht gebucht!
Ein ähnliches Spiel gab es dann kurz vor Bekanntmachung der Insolvenz. Ich hatte schon schlimmes geahnt, deswegen wollte ich mit einem Mitarbeiter am Telefon das Geld dann doch auf eine verfügbare Karte umbuchen. Dort wurde mir von 3 Mitarbeitern gesagt, dass die Bestellung am selben Tag noch rausgeht. Aber nichts in die Richtung ist passiert. Tja und nun ist mein Geld Teil der Insolvenzmasse...

Es fühlt sich also wirklich so an, als ob das Serviceteam die Kunden absichtlich hingehalten hat  Das stinkt schon ein wenig nach Insolvenzverschleppung...


----------



## TomX3_ (3. August 2015)

K.a. ob schon bekannt, aber wir haben gerade festgestellt, dass die
Hardwareversand-Filiale in Münster geschlossen ist.


----------



## andy0480 (4. August 2015)

Braineater schrieb:


> Es fühlt sich also wirklich so an, als ob das Serviceteam die Kunden absichtlich hingehalten hat  Das stinkt schon ein wenig nach Insolvenzverschleppung...


Was dann allerdings erst zu beweisen wäre (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/398777-atelco-computer-ag-ist-insolvent-16.html).

Was man aber machen kann, ist die eigenen Erfahrungen kundzutun, z.B. eine Mail an atelco-insolvenz@stiftung-warentest.de. Wird zwar nicht direkt etwas bringen, aber zumindest erhöht sich somit die "Beweislast".


----------



## Blaze83 (4. August 2015)

Grundsätzlich seine Ansprüche anmelden würde ich jedem empfehlen. Wer nichts versucht kann nur verlieren. Ob es viel Erfolgsaussichten hat ist ne andere Sache. 

Nicht das jemand wegen meiner bisherigen Postings meint ich rate davon ab sein Geld zurückzuverlangen und einfach abschreiben weil bringt ja eh nix.


----------



## andy0480 (4. August 2015)

Blaze83 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich seine Ansprüche anmelden würde ich jedem empfehlen. Wer nichts versucht kann nur verlieren. Ob es viel Erfolgsaussichten hat ist ne andere Sache.
> 
> Nicht das jemand wegen meiner bisherigen Postings meint ich rate davon ab sein Geld zurückzuverlangen und einfach abschreiben weil bringt ja eh nix.



Glaub mir, im Oktober ergeht sicherlich eine Forderungsanmeldung an den dann zuständigen Verwalter, obgleich es sogar sein kann, dass man dann draufzahlt, denn ein Forderungsantrag ist auch gebührenpflichtig und wenn der prozentuelle Anteil an der Insolvenzmasse geringer ist als die Gebühren, zahlt man für nichts.


----------



## Replicore (12. August 2015)

Einfach super geil die Geschichte... 24.06. Palit GTX 770 eingeschickt (lief nur noch mit 20% Drosselung problemlos) 23.07. Kam die Insolvenzmeldung, Palit tauschte natürlich nicht aus sondern schickte HWV erst irgendwann in der 1. Augustwoche eine Gutschrift. Welche nun natürlich nicht an mich weiter geleitet wird... nicht einmal eine andere Karte gibt es... 

Echt geil, wie man 1 1/2 Jahre später um seine teuer bezahlte Grafikkarte gebracht wird...  Und ich hatte mir noch überlegt ob ich nicht auf sie Garantie pfeifen soll und mit der 20% Drosselung weiter lebe ...  Hätte ich mal auf mein Bauchgefühl gehört! Immerhin hab ich mir die Mühe einer selbstdiagnose gemacht und nicht denn ganzen Rechner eingeschickt wie es ursprünglich mit HWV geplant war! 

Ich trauere echt um meine GTX 770... Andere traf es sicher härter aber mir tut das finanziell schon ziemlich weh.


----------



## Blaze83 (13. August 2015)

Du hast die Karte an den Herstellern geschicjt,  oder HWV?


----------



## Replicore (13. August 2015)

An HWV, da Palit laut ihrer HP nicht mit Endkunden sondern nur mir Großhändlern korrespondiert wenn es um Garantiefälle geht. Konnte HWV also nicht umgehen. Und HWV hat  laut deren Aussage Anfang August eine Gutschrift für die Karte erhalten. Wie hoch diese ausfiel konnten sie mir nicht mitteilen, da sie selber noch nicht wissen wie hoch diese konkret ausfiel O.o


----------



## andy0480 (13. August 2015)

Replicore schrieb:


> Einfach super geil die Geschichte... 24.06. Palit GTX 770 eingeschickt (lief nur noch mit 20% Drosselung problemlos) 23.07. Kam die Insolvenzmeldung, Palit tauschte natürlich nicht aus sondern schickte HWV erst irgendwann in der 1. Augustwoche eine Gutschrift. Welche nun natürlich nicht an mich weiter geleitet wird... nicht einmal eine andere Karte gibt es...


Laut Insolvenzrecht werden Garantiefälle allerdings anders gehandhabt. Die Grafikkarte hätte wieder unrepariert zurückgesendet werden müssen. Hier gibt es Ausnahmen. Der Insolvenzverwalter hat kein Anrecht auf die Grafikkarte. In dem Fall müsste man dies geltend machen können.


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

@Replicore: Du hast gerade eine Definition für Pech geliefert.


----------



## Replicore (15. August 2015)

andy0480 schrieb:


> Laut Insolvenzrecht werden Garantiefälle allerdings anders gehandhabt. Die Grafikkarte hätte wieder unrepariert zurückgesendet werden müssen. Hier gibt es Ausnahmen. Der Insolvenzverwalter hat kein Anrecht auf die Grafikkarte. In dem Fall müsste man dies geltend machen können.



Dachte ich mir erst auch. Allerdings nachdem ich mir nochmal auf der Homepage von Palit die Sektion Reklamation angesehen habe, ist dass in Kombination mit diesem Hersteller wohl auch nicht so einfach. 

"XpertVision/Palit liefert ausschließlich an Importeure und Großkunden in Europa,- nicht an Endkunden, deshalb können Garantieansprüche jeweils nur bei dem Erstkäufer geltend gemacht werden.

Sollten Sie ein defektes Produkt haben, so wenden Sie sich bitte an Ihren Fachhändler, bei dem Sie das Produkt bezogen haben. Vergessen Sie nicht die Originalrechnung! Ohne Kaufbeleg ist Ihr Fachhändler nicht verpflichtet Garantieleistungen zu gewähren."

Dem nach kann man wohl sagen, zur falschen Zeit das Produkt des falschen Herstellers reklamiert. Da man hier als Endkunde keine wirkliche Garantie bekommt sondern wirklich nur eine Gewährleistung. Korrigiert mich wenn ich das Zitat falsch deute.


----------



## orca113 (15. August 2015)

Hi Jungs, habe gestern im Preisvergleich ein Mounting Kit für einen Thermalright IFX gesucht und tatsächlich war Hardwareversand unter den Angeboten. Aber ohne Vorkasse.


----------



## Mr_Minister (17. August 2015)

TomX3_ schrieb:


> K.a. ob schon bekannt, aber wir haben gerade festgestellt, dass die
> Hardwareversand-Filiale in Münster geschlossen ist.



Jo hab ich auch bemerkt, hatte eigentlich überlegt, ob ich dort Teile für meinen neuen Rechner direkt in bar kaufe. Aber so ist mir das zu heikel.


----------



## bloob (24. August 2015)

Mir haben se meine Bestellung storniert und das Geld bis heute einfach behalten!


----------



## Spinal (24. August 2015)

Wann hast du denn bestellt? Vor oder nach der Insolvenz?


----------



## bloob (24. August 2015)

Anfang August


----------



## Leob12 (24. August 2015)

bloob schrieb:


> Anfang August


Also nach der Bekanntgabe. Die kam irgendwann Ende Juli.


----------



## Spinal (25. August 2015)

Damit sollte das ja bearbeitet werden und nicht in die Hände des Insolvenzverwalters gehen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe 
Wünsche auf jeden Fall gutes Gelingen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. Oktober 2015)

Ds facelifting hab ich bemerkt
Sieht so aus als ob hardwareversand überleben wird. War Sowieso der bessere Shop


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (20. Oktober 2015)

> Die Bezahlung der  Löhne und Gehälter der Mitarbeiter ist ebenso  sichergestellt wie die  Bezahlung aller anderen Verbindlichkeiten, die  im fortlaufenden  Geschäftsbetrieb anfallen.



Wie soll ich denn jetzt den Text bewerten? Ich finde das der Text keine Aussagekraft hat. Denn dieser Text sieht nach Zweideutigkeit aus, einmal das alles Save ist, und dann wiederum das nichts Sicher ist.


----------



## Spinal (20. Oktober 2015)

Hört sich für mich so an, als würde man "behaupten", allen AB JETZT anfallenden Forderungen nachkommen zu können. Aber ganz ehrlich, was soll man denn auch sonst sagen?


----------



## Minduck (6. November 2015)

Gestern bei denen bestellt, wusste nichts von der Insolvenz (woher auch?). Hab denen mal ne Stonierungs-Mail geschrieben, glaubt ihr das wird was? Natürlich per Vorkasse bezahlt und natürlich mit ca. 750 Euro.


----------



## GottesMissionar (6. November 2015)

Minduck schrieb:


> Gestern bei denen bestellt, wusste nichts von der Insolvenz (woher auch?). Hab denen mal ne Stonierungs-Mail geschrieben, glaubt ihr das wird was? Natürlich per Vorkasse bezahlt und natürlich mit ca. 750 Euro.



Um deine Bestellung brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Da hafter der Insolvenzverwalter. Problematisch ist die "Vorauskasse" nur für alle, die VOR der Insolvenzanmeldung Ende Juli bezahlt haben.


----------



## orca113 (13. November 2015)

Hoffe das HV sich wieder berappelt. Habe immer gern dort gekauft. Sie sind ja wieder im Geschäft. Wie sind die Erfahrungen denn seit der Insolvenz?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. November 2015)

Ich wollte denen eine Chance geben und habe am 10.11 Sachen im Wert von 400 € bestellt (natürlich auf Rechnung  ).
Bis heute hat sich da allerdings nichts getan. Wenn sich bis Montag immer noch nichts getan hat dann werde ich stornieren.
So wird das nix mit Kundengewinnung, auf Mails reagieren die auch nicht.
Unter aller Kanone da bleib ich lieber bei Mindfactory !


----------



## €eld (24. Februar 2016)

Wie sieht es inzwischen bei Hardwareversand bzw. Atelco aus? Kann man da wieder bestellen?


----------



## BGB (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

bei Atelco und sicherlich auch HWV schließen sich die Pforten.

Aus fur den Computerhandler Atelco in Mohnesee | Mohnesee

Schade um meinen alten Ausbildungsbetrieb, habe dort viel gelernt und eine gute Basis für später erlangen können. Manche Arbeitsweisen sind heutigen Unternehmen noch weit voraus.  Zur Ausrichtung des Unternehmens, die Ergreifung möglicherweise notwendiger Maßnahmen in Bezug auf die sich ändernde Käuferschicht und Marktsituation, möchte ich lieber nichts sagen.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Februar 2016)

Es haben einige Filialen dicht gemacht,man kann dort aktuell auch nicht per PayPal zahlen da diese durch die Insovlenz wohl einiges an Fällen hatten dort.

Ansonsten scheint es aktuell zu laufen, würde aber höchstens bei gutem Preis auf Nachnahme bestellen


----------



## orca113 (27. Februar 2016)

BGB schrieb:


> sich ändernde Käuferschicht und Marktsituation, möchte ich lieber nichts sagen.



Ja aber wenn du auch mal siehst wie bescheuert die Käufer bzw wie manche Kunden ticken... Aktuell die Situation mit Monitoren (Gattung IPS, 144Hz und G-Sync) da sind Leute die kaufen online zig Monitore des selben Typs und schicken alle geöffnet und ausprobiert zurück weil ihnen angeblich irgendwas auffällt was gar nicht da ist: IPS Glow oder BLB. So gehen online Händler kaputt.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2016)

Ja, das finde ich auch so dermaßen unverschämt. Die machen das auch gerne mit CPUs. Da werden Prozessoren so oft zurückgeschickt, bis sie einen haben, der nicht "nur" 4,5 GHz sondern 4,6 GHz schafft . Das gleiche Spiel bei Grafikkarten. Ich finde das unmöglich.


----------



## orca113 (27. Februar 2016)

Ja sauerei. Da braucht sich niemand wundern.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2016)

Aber genau deswegen ist MF doch so beliebt. Weil sie einfach alles zurück nehmen und dem nächsten als neu verkaufen.

Ich habe letzte Woche bei Hardwareversand Festplatten bestellt und alles war super. Zwei Tage später war das Paket hier, wie bei Amazon. Also bisher hatte ich nur super gute Erfahrungen mit dem Unternehmen.


----------



## orca113 (27. Februar 2016)

Ich war auch immer zufrieden. Gute Ware, rasche Lieferung und wenn es mal gehakt hat netter und erreichbarer Ansprechpartner


----------



## BGB (27. Februar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn du auch mal siehst wie bescheuert die Käufer bzw wie manche Kunden ticken... Aktuell die Situation mit Monitoren (Gattung IPS, 144Hz und G-Sync) da sind Leute die kaufen online zig Monitore des selben Typs und schicken alle geöffnet und ausprobiert zurück weil ihnen angeblich irgendwas auffällt was gar nicht da ist: IPS Glow oder BLB. So gehen online Händler kaputt.



Ich wollte nie in Frage stellen, dass der Missbrauch des Retourensystems eine gute Sache ist. Tut mir leid wenn ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt habe. Darüber hinaus darf ich aber versichern, dass zu meiner Zeit dort die Kunden mit "gesundem Menschenverstand" klar in der Mehrheit waren. Ausreißer gab es natürlich auch.


----------



## orca113 (27. Februar 2016)

BGB schrieb:


> Ich wollte nie in Frage stellen, dass der Missbrauch des Retourensystems eine gute Sache ist. Tut mir leid wenn ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt habe. Darüber hinaus darf ich aber versichern, dass zu meiner Zeit dort die Kunden mit "gesundem Menschenverstand" klar in der Mehrheit waren. Ausreißer gab es natürlich auch.



 hatte deinen Post auch nicht so aufgefasst. Dachte eher du bist auch der Meinung das sich die Kunden zum negativen geändert haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2016)

So mancher Händler hat sich für solche Aktionen ja mit einem Rauswurf als Kunde bedankt was ich gut verstehen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2016)

Auf der Website von Hardwarerversand steht inzwischen auch offiziell direkt oben auf der Startseite, dass Bora/km Computer Atelco und dabei einige Atelco-Filialen bzw. übernommen hat, die Insolvenz erfolgreich war (einen größeren Teil der Filialen zu "retten" ist in der Tat ein Erfolg), aber die Zentrale von Atelco Möhnesee sowie drei Standorte geschlossen werden. Da ist aber überall nur von Atelco die Rede. Was genau ist aber mit Hardwareversand? Werden die eigenständig? Oder wird die Website nun von Bora/km betrieben? Oder wird die noch geschlossen? Denn man kann weiterhin da bestellen, die Seite ist nicht zu... und als Adresse steht immer noch Möhnesee unten auf der Website. 

Ich selber habe da immer gerne bestellt, teils wurde schon am Tag der Bestellung der Geldeingang bestätigt (onlineüberweisung von meinem Sparkassekonto zu deren Sparkassekonto) und abends versendet, wenn alle Produkte auch auf Lager waren, und erst vor 3 Wochen habe ich da ein Gehäuse und "Kleinkram" für 250€ bestellt, alles wie immer zuverlässig und problemlos. Auch als ich mal mit 2 AMD-7950-Grafikkarten Pech hatte (1x Asus offenbar ab Werk falsch montierter Kühler, da die Karte bei 3D SOFORT auf 90 Grad ging mit 100% Lüfterspeed; 1x MSI mit schleifendem Lüfter), hatte ich nach dem Rücksenden innerhalb von 4 Tagen das Geld auf meinem Konto. Und beim "Marktführer" mindfactory hab ich einfach viel zu oft gehört, dass die Rücksendeware einfach so weiterverkaufen (hardwareversand wiederum hat zahlreiche klar als Rücksendeware gekennzeichnete, vergünstigte Sonderposten)  - u.a. auch daher die Kampfpreise, mit denen hardwareversand wohl mithalten wollte und was neben dem heutzutage sehr teuren Filialsystem (Atelco) sicher einer der Gründe für die Probleme war.


----------



## NuVirus (1. März 2016)

Die Atelco Filiale in Nürnberg wird wohl nicht übernommen da es bereits einen besser gelegenen K&M Shop in der Nähe vom Nürnberger Hauptbahnhof gibt da hätte ich auch nicht noch ne 2. schlecht zu ereichende Filiale zusätzlich laufen lassen.

War heute im K&M Shop in Nürnberg und die ham wirklich einiges Vorrätig im Vergleich zu Atelco bei dem man alles immer vorbestellen musste - dann kann man gleich online kaufen mit Rückgaberecht...


Thema Mindfactory, dort werde ich nur noch Dinge kaufen die idr. langlebig sind oder ein guter direkter Hersteller Support möglich also z.B. CPUs.

Inzwischen verlangt Mindfactory für jede Rücksendung/Wiederruf wenn es kein Garantiefall ist  6,90€ als Pauschale für Versand, scheint also echt so Geschäfts"Idee" zu sein.
Als ich meine 2. 970 vor dem Speicherskandal wegen Spulenfiepen zurück geschickt hab wurde ich sogar gesperrt und die Pauschale wurde berechnet...


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Nürnberg also Möhnsee wird wohl nicht übernommen da es bereits einen besser gelegenen K&M Shop in der Nähe vom Nürnberger Hauptbahnhof gibt da hätte ich auch nicht noch ne 2. schlecht zu ereichende Filiale zusätzlich laufen lassen.


 Möhnesee, wo Atelco und Hardwareversand sitzen/saßen,  ist in NRW       wenn es so einen Ort auch bei Nürnberg gibt, dann ist das nicht das Möhnesee, was hier relevant ist.




> Inzwischen verlangt Mindfactory für jede Rücksendung/Wiederruf wenn es kein Garantiefall ist  6,90€ als Pauschale für Versand, scheint also echt so Geschäfts"Idee" zu sein.
> Als ich meine 2. 970 vor dem Speicherskandal wegen Spulenfiepen zurück geschickt hab wurde ich sogar gesperrt und die Pauschale wurde berechnet...


 tja, solche Erfahrungen sind einer der Gründe, warum ich da nie bestellte...


----------



## pedi (1. März 2016)

@NuVirus,
das ist keine geschäft"idee" sondern rechtens.
ist für mich absolut in ordnung, die regelung.


----------



## orca113 (2. März 2016)

Also ich finde die Regelung auch nicht prickelnd aber ich kann es nachvollziehen und bezahle auch gern den Versand wenn ich wirklich feststelle das ich den Artikel wegen nicht Gefallens oder so zurückschicken kann.

Was mich aber nervt ist den Versand bei defekten Produkten in der Garantie und Gewährleistungszeit zu zahlen 

Jetzt aktuell ein defektes Mainboard gehabt innerhalb der zwei Jahre ab Kaufdatum. Habe den Versand zum Händler gezahlt *und ich *musste den Versand des reparierten, bzw. des Ausstauschboards zurück zu mir bezahlen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2016)

Ich finde es als solches auch nicht prickelnd aber es ist eben wohl das einzig probate Mittel. Bei gerechtfertigten Versand also keine Spaßbestellung sollte man es Pfand verstehen was man wieder bekäme


----------



## NuVirus (2. März 2016)

Es ist ja nicht so das ich ein Freund von Rücksendungen bin gerade wenn es wirklich stark ausnutzt oä. aber bei vielen kostet es halt nix.

Was mich dann eher stört ist das klar beschädigte Artikel im normalen Shop verkauft werden, mein Be Quiet E10 500W hatte eindeutige gebrauchspuren an dne Schraubenlöchern und am ATX Stromstecker Kabelschlauch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

Wie war denn die OVP, noch alles verschweißt oder machte der Karton den Eindruck das er schon mal  Post Curling überlebt hat?


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn du auch mal siehst wie bescheuert die Käufer bzw wie manche Kunden ticken... Aktuell die Situation mit Monitoren (Gattung IPS, 144Hz und G-Sync) da sind Leute die kaufen online zig Monitore des selben Typs und schicken alle geöffnet und ausprobiert zurück weil ihnen angeblich irgendwas auffällt was gar nicht da ist: IPS Glow oder BLB. So gehen online Händler kaputt.


Nur mal so nebenbei, die haben alle IPS glow.
BLB dagegen ist Glückssache


NuVirus schrieb:


> Inzwischen verlangt Mindfactory für jede Rücksendung/Wiederruf wenn es kein Garantiefall ist  6,90€ als Pauschale für Versand, scheint also echt so Geschäfts"Idee" zu sein.
> Als ich meine 2. 970 vor dem Speicherskandal wegen Spulenfiepen zurück geschickt hab wurde ich sogar gesperrt und die Pauschale wurde berechnet...


Mich haben sie schon gesperrt nachdem ich eine 980ti zurück geschickt habe.
Bin da seither immer noch gesperrt und das ist auch gut so 

War einmal bei Atelco in Frankfurt und der Laden hat mich nicht so überzeugt.
Aussen ok und Parkplätze, aber innen sah es aus wie in einer Lagerhalle mit Verkauf.
Der Service vom Onlinedienst war ok, aber nicht so gut wie bei Alternate, Amazon oder Caseking.


----------

